# Kansas Froggers?



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Alright, who all is out there in KS keeping frogs? I know that myself and McBobs are in manhattan, I believe Doug is around KC, maybe in olathe? Then There was another I haven't seen around for a while that was in Wichita. We should get a group together, maybe do a little get together at the KS reptile expo (that could incide MO froggers as well). What do you guys think?

Derek :twisted:


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

sounds good to me! definitely a possibility


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm in Spfd, MO. Less than 3 hrs from KC, I'd be down to meet sometime.
Scott


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Do you frequent the KC reptile shows? I normally do but have not been since november.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Never been to that one, is it a good one? I've been to Patrick's in St. Louis a couple times and would like to check out the KC show.
Scott


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

The bi annual ones are good, and I have seen Patrick at them a few years back. The monthly ones pretty much suck, I have vended at a few and there's not much frog interest. Ball pythons, tarantulas, wet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

hi im in newton k.s i have 7 frogs. never ben to a show when is the show?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I believe it's in May, I will have to check. The confusing thing is that there are KC shows every month and then the 2 big ones bi annually, but I think they have the same web site. http://www.kcreptileexpo.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks for the info. I tried the web address, but it doens't work. It says that it does not exsitst.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Sorry, http://www.kcreptileshow.com


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

This years first biannual show is May 9th


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

link?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm a dumbass...  The first biannual this year is on May 4th! 

Here's the link
http://www.kcreptileshow.com/show_dates.html


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

How do you know thats the larger one?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info, are you guys going to that show? Does anyone know if they have a good selection of dart frogs, and do any of you have dart frogs?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Actually, I believed I have lied. The big show is July 21-22. I dont know why i thought it was in May. I guess i thought the first big one of the year was in the spring...i was mistaken. 

Here's the link for the big one. 
http://pressreleases.kcstar.com/?q=node/2504


----------



## FrogOly (Oct 5, 2007)

The Kansas City Herp Society is not having a spring show this year, but will still have the fall show. McBobs, did you have a chance to visit with the guys when they had a promo table in the BPS store? Here is a link
http://www.kcherp.com/


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Well hell. The smaller one is hardly worth the drive, even if you are into reptiles and spiders...


I think I'm going to Daytona this year :twisted:


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I believe the show posted for July 21-23 was last year and if so it sucked. I cannot believe that little show in Overland park has continued monthly for as long as it has(actually it is now bimonthly). The only time I go is to meet the rodent pro guy outside to get my frozen rats. I do not even bother going in to see if there is anything new. The kcherp.com people have a nice show but that is not until september. They usually have a spring show??


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Yea, exactly, it's crap. maybe fills half the conference room at the hotel. Half of it is a couple vendors that got ahold of a US global exotics price list and ordered 5 of everything on there.

If everyone weren't so spread out, it's be easier to meet up.

2 in manhattan
1 in olathe (doug)
1 in missouri
1 in newton
1 in wichita

And not sure where jellyman is from....


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm in Lawrence but i'm not a Jayhawk fan. I was born and raised in Syracuse, New York. Go Orange!!!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I would have figured there are more in lawrence? I know pet world carries some darts on occasion, and I have seen vivs listed on craigslist for dart frogs and stuff like that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

theres a pet world in lawerence?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Pretty sure that's the name of it. I bought an adult pair of phyllomedusa bicolor from there about 4 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

o. theres a pet world in here in newton thats where got my darts and chameleon at.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes! I finally got to order me a misting system for my 65 gal. terrarium. No more hand misting. Sorry y'all, I just had to share that. My spray bottles and hand is worn out.


----------



## dartfrogsrcool (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah,I live in stilwell,KS.Right near overland park.I will be going to the reptile expo.Although im a begginer.I just ordered 3 auratus for $18.I bought them from roy hunt.Although after I bought them he raised the price to $24.Still cheap.


----------



## dartfrogsrcool (Apr 5, 2008)

Well,I called the dude there and was like umm do have any breeders that work with dart frogs and will be selling them at the show?Hes like um shelby reptiles maybe.So I call doesnt do anything with darts  .I just hope there will be darts there.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I hate to say it, but the only times I saw darts at the smaller show was when I brought them to sell and it was just auratus and leucs. Very little frog interest so I stopped. Patrick Nabors usually comes to the big shows and he is a dart frog breeder out of missouri. http://www.saurian.net 

Derek


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks for the info.


----------



## blueauratus (Apr 14, 2008)

I live near overland park.Is there going to be any dart frogs at the show?If not,are there any local breeders I can buy frogs from because shipping is so high and I have already called all the pet stores,no luck  .


----------



## blueauratus (Apr 14, 2008)

Im gonna head to the KC zoo sometime soon ,they have a new dart frog exibit.I heard about it through the KC STAR.It showed a pic of a azerus and then said dont touch im poisonous then it said they were at the zoo.I about smacked that dude,he should do his homework first before he writes it in a newspaper. :evil:


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Have you looked up Go Lizards out of KC? They are not a breeder, but they do retail. I think it is http://www.golizards.com I don't think they have the best prices, but without shipping, and if you get to see the animal before you buy it, I think that's worth it. Also, like I said above, pet world in lawrence usually has tincs, auratus, etc. I think they have a web site, but not sure of it off the top of my head.


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 5, 2008)

got frogs said:


> theres a pet world in lawerence?


I currently live in Emporia, but am moving to the KC area in June. If you've never been to Pet World in Lawrence - IT IS F'ING AMAZING!!! I cannot tell you how great of a place it is. Makes PetCo and PetLand look like trash. They have the best supply of freshwater and saltwater equipment and livestock. As far as their herps and amphibian supplies, I really believe they know their stuff. Great displays, very knowledgeable staff. A+ in my book.


----------



## FrogOly (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been to a lot of pet stores all over the country, and Pet World in Lawrence is in the top 5. Tim has an extremely clean store, and is very appealing. The guys in the herp department are very knowledgeable.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I haven't been in several years, but from what I remember, it was pretty nice.


----------



## snowman (Apr 18, 2007)

Well I don't hit the board very often but lurk now and again. I'm in Olathe, I actually found this site after Jellyman posted pics on another site. I'm hoping to move this summer and will have more room when that happens. Darts are on the short list when I get moved and settled. Funny I wouldn't have thought this many people would be into darts in KS


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

snowman where r u moving to?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very cool, atleast more are finding this thread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

do anyone have darts for sall in k.s?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm sure quite a few retail places can get them. As far as breeders, I don't know of any/many


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah I was hoping that I could buy some direct from a breeder, and I would like to find some proven pairs of aratusus, azuresus, colbalt, and cintranellas.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Most likely have to get those shipped, maybe when someone is selling their collection.




oh.... and spell check!!!!!! :twisted: :roll:


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Any of you all in the southern reaches of Kansas? It looks very much like I'll be moving to Wichita in the next couple of months.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

im in newton k.s. 28 miles north of wichita.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

i am from salina, and still kinda live there, it's an hour and a half away from wichita.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I live in Overland Park, KS.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

slimbolen99 said:


> got frogs said:
> 
> 
> > theres a pet world in lawerence?
> ...


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

blueauratus said:


> I live near overland park.Is there going to be any dart frogs at the show?If not,are there any local breeders I can buy frogs from because shipping is so high and I have already called all the pet stores,no luck  .



Bite the bullet and get them shipped from a reputible breeder. Most frogs in the local pet shops are wild caught or they are captive breed but the store does not usually carry them and does not know how to properly care for them. The frogs carried at PetWorld in lawrence are usually so ridiculously priced it is almost cheaper to have them shipped to your door.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I would atleast take a look, sometimes it's nice to pick out your frogs. Or wait until the fall KC show, and I think patrick will be there.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hence your WC waxys derek? Or being able to keep an eye on the WC RETF's? Im curious to see how they're doin since you got them from davy!


----------



## Rodekuhr (Jun 4, 2008)

I live in Lawrence and agree that Pet World is the best. I have bought a lot of geckos from them and they are all top quality. They have frogs occasionally but have not had any for a while. They always have them set up in very nice naturalistic vivariums. 

I have also been to quite a few of the bi-monthly shows in kc and agree that sometimes it is pretty worthless to go to. Its not far from lawrence though and twice when I have gone there I saw azureus and cobalt for sale. I have never been to the larger one which does not have the same website as the bi-monthly one. The larger one is by the airport and the smaller one is in the meeting room of the holiday inn. The small one is http://www.kcreptileshow.com/show_dates.html. The larger one is September 28 their website is - http://www.kcherp.com/FallShow.htm.

If anyone is selling darts around Lawrence let me know or if anyone wants to trade geckos for darts I breed cresteds and other rhacodactylus?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I personally don't care for the selection of frogs at PetWorld, but I bought my 29 gallon canopy from them during a holiday sale.

I live in Overland Park, and I commute to KU via the K10 connector. I breed tincs and mantellas so call me up some time if you want some frogs. I only have one baby cobalt right now, because the rest are still tadpoles. I still have one baby mantella ebenaui left.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Doug, are you still working with tricolor?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

yes, but my anthonyi have been bad breeders over the last few years.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Overland park,ks right here.There are a few stores around here that carry darts,Miles of exotics,and house of scales.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

At the petworld in lawrence I almost bought a mantella.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Shipping prices are getting to be ridiculous. We should make a chart or lsit of what people are working with and their lcoation in kansas/missouri/colorado/oklahoma


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I also was told at the local reptile store (scaly dave's) today that there will be an expo in manhattan on august 31 at the clarion hotel on fort riley blvd.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

im there!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice, who else? Newton guys? emporia? KC?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

hi derek im in newton


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey got frogs! You should definitely try and come up on August 31st for the first Reptile/Amphibian Expo in Manhattan. There's gonna be a lot of vendors and it would be awesome if the kansas froggers could represent! Maybe in the future, they'll add more and more frogs because we show the demand for such an animal!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

YA THAT SOUNDS COOL I WILL HAVE TO SEE IF I CAN MAKE IT, I AM KINDA BUSY, ME AND MY WIFE ARE TRYING TO GET OUR INTERNET BUSINESS GOING. WE'RE GOING TO BE SELLING TERRARRIUM SUPPLIES AND FEEDER INSECTS AND EVENTUALLY BREEDING OUR OWN DARTS.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds cool, what darts are you working with now? I am originally from salina, and my parents still live there, so I am in that area occasionally.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

I just have a breeding pair of azuruses, but i will be adding more eventually. Maybe some tincts, and then in my store when I get it up and running, i am going to be mainly saling feeder insects, right now i am getting my cultures built up, i have fruit flies, isopods, spring tails, and i am trying to get this new kind of fruit fly that just stayes on the ground and they are just alittle bit smaller than the d. hydei.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Cool, I may have to make a trip from salina to newton some time to get some feeders when I am back home. I really only have fruit flies right now. Also, let me know when you have some baby azureus. I have always put off getting them...


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Guys, 
Being so close, didn't know if you would be interested, but I have some BYH's that just popped their front legs that will be ready to go in a couple months.
Scott


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

that would be cool, my cultures should be ready in a few months.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I could definitely use some springtails. Gotta get a tank seeded for froglets!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Boombotty, how far is springfield from KC?


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

About 2-1/2 hours.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Ah ok. About the same distance as us (manhattan) from KC. Maybe have to hit up the expo there sometime. I know they skipped the big spring one and are doing the fall one.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Sounds good to me, keep me posted with the date if you don't mind. I'd like to get together with some froggers, not too many around here.
Scott


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

definitely sounds like a good idea. we should try and get people rounded up for the expo and get to know some of the other hobbyists in our area.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Are you guys talking about the Sept. 28th expo?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes, that would be the one. I don't believe the August 31st on here in Manhattan will have too many frogs, aside from some junk off of wholesale lists. I was supposed to vend, but I always want to keep the frogs I am selling, and my wallet usually doesn't agree with that. Did I say wallet, I meant girlfriend...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah we should all meet up or something, me and my wife are definitly going to that one. We both already asked it off from work and going to make hotel reservations. Hey derek, do you have any leucamelas by chance?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Sweet, I will be into my student loans by then, so I should be ok. I don't have any leucs, McBobs does, but they are his and not breeding yet. I don't have many darts, 2 citronellas is it, ha.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

cool, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

What about you? It would be nice to have a lsit of what the kansas guys are working with. Almost all of my stuff is tree frogs. My 2 citronellas have to be about a year old, but I have not heard a peep form them yet?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

i have a pair of azureuses there calling but no eggs.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Sweet. As far as darts, I have osme mature citronellas, mcbobs has some proven imitators and some young leucs and patricias, an you have some mature azureus.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

awsome i really want some leucs they r so cool. and later i want some colbolt tincs again . what size of vive do u have?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

My citronellas are in a 20 gallon. Here it is when I first set it up, minus the leaf litter and water:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

dude thats cool. u have pigmys ? mine died last month i had him in my 55 with my azurasus, he was about 3yrs old. I love to get another one someday.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes, but someone who has only kept one very recently thinks that my set up is incorrect.... :roll:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

r they healthy? one the other post for that 55, they are laying eggs. If they are laying eggs then they must have an adequate viverium and healthy. That has been my experience anyhow. If you ever want to get rid of some, let me know Please. Your pics of your vive with your cobalts in it, is awsome. I like that style. Do you have any more plants in it now?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

The chams are doing great. I know my friend has some babies right now in town, I will see what he is doing with them.

I was letting the tank grow in a bit, but I did add some riccia to the water area and was thinking about adding some creeping fig to the upper right side. Oh, and they are citronellas :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

ya know they r citronellas i dont know y i put cobalts that was a long day at work sorry.fig is always a nice plant to have. i have som oke leaf fig that looks cool.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Yea, the creeping fig are nice, because once you buy one plant, it grows so fast, you can take cuttings from it to use in all of your other tanks. Where are your dart frog pictures?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

these are pictures of my azurasus, the tincs I no longer have, I would post picutres of my new vive, but my camera broke. I will be getting some pics of my new vive soon.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Cool, they look pretty chubby


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

chubby, huh, huh, huh! FAT is more like it. I am going to put them on a froggy diet LOL!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Seems like everyone else in this thread has disappeared?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

ya i was thinking the sam thing.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Present and accounted for!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

well thats three. where is that guy that was moving to witchita?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone going to the manhattan show that wasnt before?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I want to.Will any frogs be offered?And a little while ago I went to rain frogs house and picked up a culture of FFs and roaches.Thanks again.My FFs dissapeared because of the baby grays tree frogs I morphed out,lol they eat a lot.He has a prettty sweet collection,lots of mantellas and tinc babies and pairs,Firebelly toads,aquatic frogs,and my favorite a Santa isabel (pretty sure that was the morph) trio.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Not sure how many frogs, aside from the imported stuff, probably red eyes, and maybe some auratus from lists? Who knows. You can come see my stuff and mcbobs stuff (im sure) also, haha...


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Haha...You can come see my frogs if you'd like to. I dont see any problems there!  I'm in the process of moving as we speak and since its the second time in 2.5 weeks, I'm sure i'll be pretty slow on getting everything put away, so as long as you dont mind a mess, come on over! 

The show is going to be pretty cool especially from the reptiles standpoint, but as its manhattan's first show, you cant really tell what people will be bringing. Who knows...Maybe it will be a dendro/mantella gold mine!!! :shock:


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Im hoping.Thanks for the invitation.Matbe if Im up there ill swing by.The reptile show is defidently on my list.The fall KC reptile show,Is Patrick (saurian) going to be there?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you guys make or buy your own fruit fly media?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I make my own. Using a recipe off of devin's site. Apple sauce, grape juice concentrate, molasses, etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Would you guys be interested in some free media? I have been developing my own blend of dry media and I was just wondering if you guys would be interested in giving me a hand. I will send or if you are going to be at the expo next month in Kansas City, you can pick it up there. The only thing I ask is that you guys let me know how it works. This is for Kansas and Missouri froggers only. If interested, pm me with the address that you like it sent to you. 

Thank you 

Joey

P.S. I will pay for shipping. If you can't pick it up at the expo.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I am always interested in free stuff :lol: ha, just let us know whenever you want us to try it and also how you would like us to observe/critique it. Is it a dry powder that you mix with water?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Hey,ill try it out...


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah its a dry media that you mix with water. If you would, after you tried the media, just let me know how you liked it and if you would rate it on a 1-10 scale and also if you had any bad experiences with it, molding flies not producing, etc., etc., etc., I just want some feedback on it bfore I start selling it. It has been working great for me, but I was just wanting to know how it will work for other froggers. I will probably start sending it out next week. If you guys would send me an address to where you want it sent to, to my e-mail address and I will get it out to you. thank you for all your help.

Joey


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I am going to the expo in September,we could meet up there.Does anybody have any Red eyed tree frogs for sale?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

i know where i can get one but he wants $50 :twisted: :evil: .


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Moo, come up sunday to the expo and there will be some. Probably $15 ea.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

$15!Thats such a small price.Pet world wants to sell me froglets for $40!I have never been adressed as moo,but I can get used to that  .Got frogs,please pm me for the free media.Oh,and thanks in advance. Thanks,
moo


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Ha well make the drive. I will be selling the red eyes, hah...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Derek, if you have enough red eyes, can you bring me a couple of them to the sept. 28th show in KC?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I think either myself or Alejandro will have some at that point as well.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Isnt the show the 14th of sep.?I am looking for 4-6 red eyes does anyone have any to offer?Oh,and got frogs,I could just pick up the media at the KC reptile expo.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

im sending the media nexf week.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Cool with me,thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

that would be cool if u have some red eyes for the k.c. show thanks. kcherp.com this is ther web site .


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

You guys should have made plasn for this weekend, I will have 20 or so red eyes...


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Sweet.Will you be vending?More and more I think about it I would like some tiger leg tree frogs.I have an extra 20 high laying around.Will you have any of those?How much are the red eyes?All of us kansas froggers should have a meeting place.....


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I will not be vending the KC show, jsut running around buying stuff I suppose. The red eyes are $15. As far as tiger legs, what species are you referring too? Hypochondrialis or tomopterna?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Either one.Although I prefer tomopterna.Selling any?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I have a soft spot for tomopterra so whenever I get them I seem to keep them, hah. I will look around...


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Thanks,I will keep my eye out at the show.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds good. I sent Nabors a message to see if he will be there...


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I am crossing my fingers.I found two places that will have tiger legs.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Derek B,How old are the Red eyes you are selling me :?:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing about the red eyes, and I know have some starter cultures of springtails ready to go for $5 and I know have isopods starter cultures for $8 ea. and I will be sending the media monday.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the media got frogs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

thank u for tring it.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

The red eyes are on crickets. Did you send some media to manhattan? Should I be watching the mail?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Derek, can you please re-mail me your address somehow it got erased out of my e-mail. I have it all boxed up. I am sending the media on monday. Moo I still have your address.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Cool.Derek,how big are the red eyes (inches wise)? and how big are the crickets they are eating?
Thanks,
JP


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

Alright guys, I sooo sorry to do this, but I went to check my messages to get your guys addresses, so I can send your media. But they reformatted the site, and so for some unknown reason it will not let me log in. So for that I can't get your guys address from my old message box. And I e-mailed site administrater last night about this problem but they have not got back back with me. So I had to make a new account. And I hate to ask but can you guys re-send me your address. I am sooo sorry for the big inconvience. 

P.S. If you look my name now has a question mark on it. Sorry guys.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

P.S. Derek, if you did resend your address, i'm sooo sorry to make you send it again. I didn't get a chance to look at my message box before this happened. Do you still need springtails and isopods? Let me know if you do.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Just got my name working again and my PM thing is all screwy.... I will send it when I get this figured out


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Derek b,I just PMed you with our cell phone number,so I can buy some red eyes at the show from you,and I dont have to go around saying are you Derek Benson?lol


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

How many are you wanting, and which KC show? Alejandro has them at the moment, he is in Olathe...


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Alejandro?I am going to this show: http://kcreptileshow.com/ ,the one on the 14th.I am wanting 5-6 red eyes.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

derek, are you going to one of the KC shows, and if you are, which one are you going to?I am going to the one on the 28th.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I sent alejandro an e-mail, if I dont get a reply this afternoon, I'll send him a text. He runs emerald exotics, he has the red eyes right now.

As far as the shows, I am not sure. McBobs and I may be going to the one this weekend, but I definetly want to go to the one on the 28th...


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I thought I was buying the red eyes from you?Theres a show the 28th of sep.?Sorry for the confusion...


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

well if u go to the one on 28th let me know and mabe we can meet up. u guys should be geting ur boxs soon.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Yeah,I got my media today.Great stuff.I have started 2 cultures today with it.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

On kcreptileshow.com there isnt a show on the 28th.Which show are you talking about?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

There are 2 shows, one the 14th, the smaller one and the bigger one the 28th. The frogs that I had are the same as alejandros frogs. Same stuff, he took the extras.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

moo here is the web site kcherp.com for the show on the 28th.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Well,I am going to the smaller one,but I dont know if I can make it to the bigger one.At the smaller one I have already talked to one of the venders,and I am buying 3 tiger legs from them.If I cant make it to the big show maybe I can pick up some red eyes at his store.I looked on his website,but it didnt say where he was located.Does anyone know?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Who is it? What species of tiger leg? Does he have more?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

So who all is going to the Sept. 14th show? Afterall, it IS tomorrow!


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I am going to the show.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I have to look for another car tomorrow, so I am out.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Thats too bad.Devin Edmonds:Congrats on writing the artical in Reptiles magazine,heard it was good will pick up a copy.How did you manage to do that?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Moo. Did you end up getting your frogs at the show? I was there for awhile today and ended up getting a trio of veiled chameleons.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

derek did u and mcbobs get ur boxs in the mail?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek got a letter saying that the boxes were at the post office, but by the time we got off work and went up there, the post office was closed and now we have to wait until tomorrow to get them. The post office here closes at 4.30 for some odd reason...


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

cool. ya the one here to.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

It says I got the note on 9/12/08 for the package, I was jsut looking for a box and the little slip was pushed down at the bottom of the mailbox, so my mistake, ha


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

lol. it hapins to the best of us.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I like your azureus avatar. I just got 1.2, but my male is pretty skinny and I need to bring him back to health. Was thinking some small phoenix worms.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Oh,yeah I did get my frogs at the show.I think I got 3 of the 5 red eyes I got from Emerald exotics.I got The other 2 from shnabel reptiles.They were very small and pretty skinny,Thinking I could fatten them up,I bought them.Within 10-12 hours they were dead.They were still in there temperary containers when they died.I did try feeding them some pinheads(when I bought them from Snhnabel reptiles they said that was what they were feeding on) because they got deathly skinny within those 12 hours.I do have a reciept,and tried calling the place to tell them my story,but the phone # listed on there website was the wrong phone #.I am going to try their e-mail and hopefully that will work.But I am starting to wonder if this whole thing is a scam.Someone (forgot who) gave me a free red and black walking frog,at least that is what he said it was. http://www.reptilis.org/kassmac.jpg

I actually am able to go to the 28th show,and I am looking for dart frogs (galacts,blue auratus,maybe leucs,tincs or Phylobates,although I havent decided yet.The tiger leg tree frogs that I ordered from go lizards have did not come in time for the reptile show,so when they get in I am picking them up.Did anyone see the yellow galacts,leucs and azureus that were mixed together?Its sad that they had to mix 9 frogs and put them in a 10G tank with no plants,but they did a very nice job on the water fall,and it was the first time I saw a galact.Best,
JP


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Derek,

FF larvae will work well too - another thing to try is flour beetle larvae. The latter some of them don't like, but others do. 

How are you doing, anyways?





Derek Benson said:


> I like your azureus avatar. I just got 1.2, but my male is pretty skinny and I need to bring him back to health. Was thinking some small phoenix worms.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Moo, which of your frogs died? Why did you leave them in their cups for the long? Did they dry out? Also, who had the galacts? I have been seein g thme on the wholesale list, but was not sure which color and their is no line information as well. A scam?! Another question would be what frogs do you currently have? Who are you trying to contact?

Melissa, good idea on the larvae, I will have to try those. I have not gotten any rice fluor beetles yet, but will definetly look into that. He seems to eat soem, but not gain weight. It's a big frog though, so 10 flies really won't show much difference. Other than that I am doing well. I don't think I have talked to you for the better part of 5 years?! Got news yesterday that I was approved for my larger student loan and since it's already paid, I am going to redo my frog rom, hah. How have you been?

Got Frogs, picked up the media today at the post office, did not expect it to be orange. I will give mcbobs his share when I get out of class tonight. Thanks again, looks super easy to make. I am for once excited to make fruit fly cultures? That sounds bad. Anyways, you rock!!


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

ya the orange is defrent. its supper easy to make. was that a good size of bag its my 2lb bag? well let me know how it works for u and thank for tring it .


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Yea good size. I am curious behind the no yeast and letting it sit for 24 hours before flies?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm running a couple experiments on your media.... Hope you dont mind. 

First off, I made 2 cultures. One culture i'm waiting the recommended 24 hours and the other culture i put flies in immediately after mixing. Tonight, I'll add the same amount of flies to the culture that is getting its 24 hours. 

The other experiment is seeing if the initial amount of added flies makes any difference. In my current media, it seems to make a difference. 
More initial flies=faster boom, doesnt last as long


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

The frogs that died were from schnabel reptiles.They wernt in there cups,they were in a temperary ten gallon that had been sprayed well.I do not know who had the galacs,but they were the first table you see when you walk in to the reptile show.Wholesale list?My frogs:3 red eyes (doing well),a breeding group of 4 borja ridge vents and 3 tads,3 grays tree frogs,2 american toads,3 tiger leg tree frogs ( buying from golizards,did not come in time for the reptile show,I will pick them up when they come in,they do not know the species),and one red and black walking frog.Lokking to buy some darts at the 28th show,unsure what specie,will really take what I can find there.I am trying to contact Schnabel reptiles ( schnabelreptiles.com) there phone number is still incorrect on there website.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Got frogs,your media is nice,in about 3 days I started seeing larvae and eggs.Now the culture is flooded with larvae and only has about 200 flies.Within the next couple days I am expecting a big boom.I put the flies in right after I added water to the media.I will try letting it sit overnight the next time I make cultures.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Oops,I almost forgot,I have a juvi D. auratus blue and black.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

Derek, You don't need any yeast because the yeast and mold inhibitor is already in the mix. Yes, its ok if you guys experiment with it. and let me know what works and what don't work. The 24 hour period is just what I have always done and it seems like I have less flies die for some reason. I think it is the yeast formenting and I think its becuase the yeast is too strong at first so I wait the 24 hours and it seems to work best for me. Moo, glad to hear you like the media, it sounds like it is working for you. Keep me posted. Thanks guys.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Oh boy,I thought I had enough $ for some dart frogs,but I dont,So I was wondering,does anyone have any mantella or dart frog tads for sale?If so please tell me.If you are going to the 28th reptile show,What are you getting,just curious.I am getting a couple red eyes to replace the dead ones.Thanks,
JP


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I dont plan on getting anything at the reptile show. I kinda got put on a leash with my latest splurge in animal buying. I got a baby albino burmese python at the manhattan show and a trio (1.2.0) of veiled chameleons at the KC show. Afterall, my fiancee told me that i cant get any more animals until i have bought her a ring for her finger. (I thought Italy would be enough! )

-matt


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

at the 28th KC show I'm going to be looking for 5 or 6 leucomelas, and couple of red eye tree frogs, and some corn snakes, and some california king snakes and couple white lined geckos, maybe some morning geckos, I doubt I will find it, but I am also looking for green tree boa and whatever else my pocket book will let me have.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

if you guys are interested in tincs and mantellas, swing by my house. I posted an ad in the classifieds.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I know you want to sell me just tincs without mantellas.....


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Who is planning on the KC show this weekend? I know Mcbobs and I will be going...


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

me and my fam are going i took off work for it. mabe we can all meet there at the show.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

i might be able to sacrifice some of my time for that... just kidding! 

i'll be there with my dad, brother, derek, and a bunch of my dad's student naturalist students from the high school.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I am going with my sister and my dad.The place who I was supposed to order the tiger legs from is not going to get them in,so that means I am getting dart frogs!I got a 15 gallon tank a few days ago,ordered plants a few days ago from joshs frogs,and some cork bark,a hinged glass lid and vitamins from herpsupplies.com.I am not sure what I am getting,but I will see whats avalible at the show.Also,my local pet store has adult firebelly toads,and they have about 15 of them and when I was there looking at them they were breeding.I think there is 6 females (alot bigger than the other frogs,bigger bumps on there back,thicker forearms)so I am thinking of getting some FBTs.I am pretty excited about the show,how bout you guys?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok, let's pic a time to meet up together and shoot the sh!t. Mcbobs and I will be there with out girlfriends/fiance so I hope I can keep mine interested for a while.

Talked to Doug in the chat, he said he works sundays, so no luck on him

and What the hell are your guys' names? I am not going to greet anyone by the name of moo or got frogs, hah. gabe (frogmanroth) will be there. Kansas Area Dendrobatid Society? Kansas Amphibian Society? Eh, we need more members, ha


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

My name is JP.Its too bad doug Peel cant come.Emerald exotics will be there,why dont we meet there?Some of us might go to the reptile show at different times,that could serve as a problem.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Sounds like a good time, too bad I can't make it. I'll have to meet up with you guys sometime though.
Scott


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

JP, thats why I am posting here, trying to see what time everyone is going. What darts are you thinking?

I don't think Alejandro (emerald exotics) is vending. His name is on the site, but I talked with him the other day and he said he didn't think so. I think he is going to attend though.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

any time is good for me im leaving newton at 6am so i will be there when thay open. i found my leucs they were 175 for six shiped so im happy.o yeah i'm joey nice to meet u all.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice to meet you all also! My name is matt, but most people just call me mcbobs anyways. Whatever you feel comfortable with! 

See you all at the show!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Joey.... If you by small chance have a couple extra springtail cultures when the expo rolls around, I could really use soem for seeding a small hex tank for soon to be imitator froglets. Just let me know how much you'd like for the cultures and we will definitely have to meet up at the show. Thanks a lot! 
-Matt


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> JP, thats why I am posting here, trying to see what time everyone is going. What darts are you thinking?
> 
> I don't think Alejandro (emerald exotics) is vending. His name is on the site, but I talked with him the other day and he said he didn't think so. I think he is going to attend though.


I am not quite sure what I am getting.Mainly anything that is there that is terrestrial.I'll take any dart that I like like the majority of morphs of tincs,galactonotus,auratus,terribillis,thumbs,or leucs.We still havent picked out a meeting place,anyone have suggestions?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Derek,just saw your PM.This is awesome!She has a lot of frogs avalible.I dont know what I should get.Tell her I am defidently buying from her.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I am hoping she does come. She wants those cauchero from gabe, but we have not heard back from him. He seems to get on sporadically. I was thinking about some intermedius from her if she comes, I am not big on darts, but they are stunning frogs...


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

This sucks....I only have money for feeder insects...BORING!


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

I am waiting to hear back from Mike from the show to see if there is still a table available. If there is, I will be there. I will bring:

Yellow Terribillis
Giant Oranges
Azureus
SI Tricolors
Brazilian Yellowheads
Green and Bronze Auratus
Red Amazonicus
Imitators (Sens and Nabors)-SEXED pairs available
Intermedius-SEXED pairs available
Variabilis

I will bring the 2 O. Pumillio "Escudo" (Red and Blue) if there is serious inquiries. I need to know before Friday afternoon.

Thank you for looking!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad to hear that you're gonna make it out to the show! I'll make sure and introduce myself on sunday!


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

McBobs said:


> Hey Joey.... If you by small chance have a couple extra springtail cultures when the expo rolls around, I could really use soem for seeding a small hex tank for soon to be imitator froglets. Just let me know how much you'd like for the cultures and we will definitely have to meet up at the show. Thanks a lot!
> -Matt


i have 2 springtail they are $5.00 for 32oz tube and i have 2 32oz tubs of isopods for $5.00 each.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

If Matt doesn't take both, i would take the other springtail culture. What type of isopods? Do they eat dart eggs?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

You're gonna hate me derek, but I'd like to get both. I want to use one culture to seed the small hex, 20 vert and hopefully the 37 very soon. The other one i want to start some cultures with...BUT, if you gimme a week or so, I can start up a culture or 2 for you also.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

P.S. That means that I'd like both cultures if you dont mind! 

One more thing....If I could get everyone's phone numbers via PM before Sunday, I'll send a list of numbers to the people that reply so that we each have phone numbers to contact each other and meet up at the show. Get me your phone numbers, and I'll send everyone back a list of numbers. Sound good? Okay! BREAK!!


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Matt,PMed you with my cell phone #.Wheffner,Derek Pm'ed me about you,because I am looking for more darts to add to my collection.I am interested in your Si tricolors.I am looking to get 3 to 4 of them.Derek told me about dendroboard member discounts and discounts if you buy 4 or more?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

That's fine Matt, I will make some cultures today from springtails in my vivs, I just looked out how most people make them, so I will give it a shot while making fruit fly cultures. I just found out some news today and not sure that I will be attending the show after all...

Edit: McBobs, you may want to check with everyone before you start handing out phone numbers, I know this can be touchy soemtimes.


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

I will be vending at the show on Sunday. Everything seemed to work out just fine. I will be bringing all of the frogs mentioned above. If you have any questions, please feel free to pm me. I will probably be heading to KC Friday after work, so if you need anything let me know before that. I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I wont be handing out anyone's phone numbers that weren't sent to me via PM on here. Only if you send me a phone number will you receive a list of numbers in the end. I just thought this might be an easier way to meet people at the show instead of just hoping that we all meet randomly....
If this wasnt such a great idea, just let me know and i'll revoke my thoughts.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> If Matt doesn't take both, i would take the other springtail culture. What type of isopods? Do they eat dart eggs?


i have never heard of them eating eggs they eat dead leaves and decomposing plants and they usually stay in the substrate. They are the white darwf isopods, they are kinda like little white soft shell roly polies and darts love them. And they are super easy to culture. I bought 60 of them, for 20 bucks and I put them in a 28 quart container with dead leaves and dead plants to eat and coco bedding for substrate for a few months and now I have literally hundreds of them. And I am selling 60 ct. for $5.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

If you bring some isopods, I will take them. 

I am supposed to be on the look out for decent crested geckos as well, for my buddy. With a budget of $100-$150, I forgot to ask how many geckos that is, ha. One decent gecko or a couple babies I suppose...

I think I will be getting some tincs from Doug this evening as well, still up in the air. Don't really like the thought of buying frogs and not getting them home until sunday night.

Definetly not ready to see Wendi's table with frogs on it. My girlfriend already tried to start a fight about me buying 2x 20 verts from Gabe because, "You already have enough of those, and a couple sitting around." Yikes, I may have to carry her in a potato sack over my shoulder while I buy some things, hah.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

derek i was looking and see i have two more springtails that i could bring if u need some.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey all, how was the show?
Scott


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

The show went pretty well, in my opinion. Got to meet Wendi, JP, Joey, and Gabe at the show. All pretty cool people and I always like talking frogs. Didn't see Clown Frog, but I guess he saw me.

Wendi had some great looking darts at her table, very good sized and very tempting, ha. I ended up getting a couple cultures each of springtails and isopods from Joey, 2x 20 verts with fca inserts, 36" t5 bulb, small canister filter, and some extra backgrounds from Gabe, and then a pair of intermedius from Wendi. Would have spent more money on frogs, but my grlfriend was getting annoyed at how long we were at the show (I considered it a short day, ha) so I ended up buying her a new purse, lol.

The night before, Matt and I got to go see Alejandros (Emerald Exotics) reptile room and then go light things on fire with him at his girlfriends place. Didn't get a chance to go see doug peel though.

Overall, it was pretty good for being a smaller show. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi all,
If anyone is interested, being so close, I have a great looking BYH that I was going to hang on to but need some tank space. Not sure on sex, but it is about 6 months otw and was fed Naturose as a tad, so lots of yellow.
Scott


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

What kind of frog is a BYH?


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Brazilian yellowhead tinc


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

JP, Wendi had some at the show, they were the "more handsome cobalt" ha...


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Sorry,not good with initials....


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Jp, how are those tricolor?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Good,heard one calling,she said they were 6-8 months.They are starting to come out more.All my frogs sleep in bromeliads,and you can always see there heads sticking out.Well my tricolors go in and go head first into the brom,so when I turn of the light at night,I see 3
little tricolor butts.JP


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very cool, you should get some pictures JP.

Thought I would throw a couple up here. I am working on replacing my metal baker's racks with custom wood ones. Just going at it one at a time. So far this is the first one and it's all 20s. I have 2 more to go and keeping one metal shelf for a quarintine rack in the storage room.




























I went home yesterday and got an aluminum sheet from a friend to make reflectors for my lights and got some monkey vines to add to tanks. So far on the rack are citronellas, juvi Phyllomedusa bicolor, Afrixalus fornasini, Phyllomedusa tomopterna, and intermedius. The Phyllomedusas will be upgrading to 40 breeder verts and a few things that I got last week/getting this week/getting next week are Dendropsophus ebracatta, pumilio el dorado, and some more tomopterna and vaillanti.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Sweet!I saw this post on talk to the frog too.Wish I had a shelf ,but I am getting one soon.Turns out the suspected female is actually the male that is calling.It appears old er than the other two I have.It is calling like crazy.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

hey derek a while back ago you showed me some of ur pics and asked if i hade any well i finally got some sorry for the low quality but i took them with the webcam on my pc. how is the fly media working for u guys?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice tanks, what do you keep in them? What kind of turtle is that?

The cultures seem to be doing well. Mine produce slower, but it looks like a ton of larvae in there and a ton of cocoons so far. The boom is not far off...


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Mine are doing well.Hey,Derek where did you get those acrilic tanks?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

They are normal 20 verts with First Class Aquatics acryclic inserts. I bought them from Gabe (frogmanroth) at the expo where I met you. They even had backgrounds, soil, and a couple plants and had never had frogs in them. I added some plants, and liana branches and they are good to go.

Sweet isnerts, there is another company doing a type of insert as well, can't remember their name. I put wendi's intermedius in one and just got my el dorado pums today so they are in the other...


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

the 20long is 2 azureuses and the 55 i have those 6 leucemelas coming on the 15th from chondro1 and in my 70gal is 2 6"red eare sliders.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh ok, very cool. I will have tog et some picstures up of my new pumilio.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Id like to see them. Heres some of my frogs and vivs....


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...ome-pics-my-frogs-vivs-warning-pic-heavy.html


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Teaser shots. Mcbobs came over today to see my new darts and all the frogs I got at NARBC in Chicago this week, so he can vouch for the pums, they are amazing


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Nice!Who'd you get them from? Here is some of my frogs-http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/32956-some-pics-my-frogs-vivs-warning-pic-heavy-3.html

The link I gave you before has too small of pics,I fixed it so now it doesnt.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I bleieve I got the last 3 from Aquamac (Mike Coraggio). I also got a couple tree frogs form him as well, awesome guy, great shipping, very recommended.

Very nice frogs and set up. I am doing my quarintine rack today and possibly a couple more 20 verts to free up some space in the frog room.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

derek great looking frogs.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks guys. I got a surprise from them today too...


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey guys, today I got those 6 luecs that I ordered from chondro1 and they are looking great. I hope in the next few days I can post some pics of my new family members.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Nice.Out of my 3 SI's at least 2 out of three are male.I have seen one calling,and another,but I thought I saw the 3rd one calling,but I am not sure because 2 of them look identical.I am splitting them up for a couple days to finalize there sexes.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very cool JP, you will have to let use know the sexes. I have't hear anything coming from those intermedius, they seem to hide a lot more in comparison to the pumilio.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

cool,hey Got frogs,when are you going to have somemore isopods avalible?I am not so much interested in springs,as I have a lot of those.Also,what kinds of isopods will you be selling?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I too am curious what species it is that I picked up. I haven't fed any off, but they seem to be doing well. The springtails are doing great as well.

The media works well, it jsut takes a bit lnoger to boom than other cultures I have made, but it yeilds good steady numbers of flies so far.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Yeah that happened to my media,but I put it in a closet and it had a faster and longer boom.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

guys im glad to here that your media is doing good. the isopods that i sall is Dwarf Tropical moo i have one isopod right now thay r $5.00+shiping thank u guys.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Thanks,defidently put me down for those iso's.I Have just PM'd you my address for a shipping quote.JP


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I just checked on mine and they seem to be doing well, I have just added some leaves and sprayed it a couple times to keep it moist.

I have been collecting a lot of oak leaves recently, because I ran out this year of the nice full leaves and would rather not do that again. It's been raining the last couple of days which sucks, but I have a good tree in the neighbors back yard. I'm sure they refer to me as the freak that steals their dead leaves...


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

how is everyone doing?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I am fine.Your media is very productive too.What ever happened to Matt?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

He is still around. Haven't seen him for a week or so, my phone got smashed, so I am kind of stranded. His first imitators froglet morphed but it had some issues.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

well its nice to hear u all r doing good. derek, sorry about ur phone and matts frogs. i put my leuces in there new 55gal vive today they seem to be doing good in thier new home. jp im glad the media is doing good for u ur isopods r going out tomorrow.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Good to hear about the leucs doing well. Should be cool watching them in that tnak when they get a little older and start calling.

JP, how is your stuff? Anything breeding?

Here are a couple new shots of my stuff, as of yesterday. The intermedius are the ones from Wendy at that KC show and then my el dorados.




























Derek


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

Derek those r sweet.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks, they all seem to be doing just fine. They love the springtails i got form you and I put the springtails in a alrger container and they are booming. I have yet to feed off any of the isopods yet, making sure they are stable.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> Good to hear about the leucs doing well. Should be cool watching them in that tnak when they get a little older and start calling.
> 
> JP, how is your stuff? Anything breeding?
> 
> ...



I have 2 borja ridge vents tads that are coming out of the water.Hopefully nothing will happen to them.I got your isopods,packed nicely,my SI's really like 'em.You can use me as a reference,nothing bad to say,all positive : ).


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks jp. glad they like them


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I talked to matt yesterday, he said his computer has been on the shits for the last couple weeks, thats why he hasn't been on.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

that sucks man. tell matt hi for me.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi everybody! Im back! How's everyone doing?


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

hay nice to see u back. how is those froglets doing?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

All my frogs are doing pretty good. I had an imitator froglet come out of the water with a pretty bad case of SLS so im hoping for some more eggs sometime soon. I think it had something to do with moving twice when it was still a tadpole and the parents not feeding it for like a week. In any case, the adults are doing pretty good and my 37 gal viv just needs some plants so that i can finally put my patricias in it. It's looking pretty good, just no plants yet. 

Gotfrogs-The springtails i got from you are going pretty crazy and somehow, they have seeded themselves in all of my vivariums even though i only seeded two of them. Even my veiled chameleons have springtails in it...Why? I dont know. I thought it was pretty funny. 

I recently got a couple male Maylay Tree frogs, but i think that one of them had a virus or parasite as it has already died on me. I'll post some pictures of it sometime soon. 

Anyways, I'll talk to you guys later -Matt


----------



## SandyClaws (Nov 11, 2005)

morning all,

I will be moving to Kansas from Virginia in a few days and wonder if anyone can point me in the direction of anyone who has any Terribilis available?

Thanks.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

If you are talking local, you may have to wait until Wendi comes to the KC expo again, but she has some nice yellows...


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

SandyClaws said:


> morning all,
> 
> I will be moving to Kansas from Virginia in a few days and wonder if anyone can point me in the direction of anyone who has any Terribilis available?
> 
> Thanks.


Whoopee!A new KS frogger.Pet World in lawrence,KS some times heads up to Saurian Enterprises,and will pick up frogs for you.Or,you could go to Chesterfield,MO (where Patrick @ saurian enterprises reside) and pick some up your self.I was just driving through Chesterfield on my way to Chicago (I just got back).Good to see Matts back.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

matt i do not know how the springs did that maybe they tallaported. lol


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the assembly help today Matt. 

Here is the new 40 breeder vert rack. There is one in the middle top, but it doesn't have the black trim on it..... invisible....ooo....lame, sorry


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Wow,keep us posted.How many racks do you have?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Those 2, a metal one and then another metal quarintine one, so 4. Then I have an extra 55, 75, 29, and 15 that aren't on any racks.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

hay derek do u wont to build mine when ur done lol?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Anyone ever been to the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago? I went there about 2 weeks ago. They had a lot of dart frogs, P.bi-color,and 10 mantella species. Although everything was mixed together azeurus with the P.bi-color,Castis with imis,terribilis with milk frog (the scientific name is beyond me right now), green and bronze auratus mixed with bastis and a golden frog. I am blanking on the name something like a golden atelope or something.Pretty rare. Although they were mixed together and such it was still cool to see all those frogs.
PS-All the mantellas had already died,some of which were extremely rare and will put a dent in your wallet.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Trachycephalus resinifictrix and probably Atelopus zeteki


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

do u guys know if a 15 gallon is good for a pare of cobalts. thanks guys


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Yes.Since it is on the smaller side,just plant it heavily.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> Trachycephalus resinifictrix and probably Atelopus zeteki


Yes,that sounds about right.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

got frogs, just maximize the space using driftwood and planting (as JP said).


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

OK thanks guys. this is going to be my wifes first tank.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Let us know how it turns out and throw up a couple pictures...


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah we well keep u guys posted. thanks.


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

JP-

Heard you got some Tricolor eggs.

Congratulations! 

Wendi


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Thanks.This is probably a daily event for you.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy thanksgiving! Time for turkey, stuffing, family and BEER!


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

ya lots of beer lol.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

How much weight can I gain today? Challenge...


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh you are SOOO on! I have two turkey dinners today and you better believe im coming home weighing 250 lbs. Thats only a 35lb increase! Definitely an achievable goal!


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING.Tommorow: MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## BGreen (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Derek

Glad to see your still around.
Let me know when your going to the next KC show.


Ben Green
The Choco Hut


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Who in the hell is that?!?

My eyes cannot be seeing right.

s


----------



## BGreen (Nov 29, 2008)

LOL....

Yup I am back... at least on this board.
How have you been? 
Been a bad year here, I'll tell you more on IM.

B.Green


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I dropped you an email Ben.

s


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow, haha. Didn't expect that. I heard your buddy Justin dropped frogs a couple months ago. Nice to see you around...


----------



## BGreen (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey,

Yea he still has a tank, but he is getting more snakes than anything.
I am thinking about building another custom front slider and getting a colony of terribs again. I just haven't decided how big I want the tank yet


----------



## Cindy Dicken (Feb 29, 2004)

*Whoa, I just about fell out of my chair!!
Welcome back Ben!*


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

You will have to let me know how that goes. I am still trying to decide on how I want to do my 40 verts. I am really half tempted to take the black trim off of them and do this:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...tructing-euopean-type-vivarium-step-step.html

Seems like quite a bit of work, but if I can find a nice glass cutter and do most of the work myself, I think I should do ok. I have 6 of them to work on and I am really itching to start setting them up so I need to get the fornt figured out. Going with the sliding door fronts.


----------



## BGreen (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't injure yourself Cindy! and thank you!

Derek,
That's the same style I want to make, like the tanks I was making befor my break  
I want it like this one but going to go bigger this time:
thinking 42" long x 24" deep x 36" tall










Thinking only 1 tank and going to do it right. I have an idea for a hidden built in fan system so I can move the air inside the tank with out introducing arid air. I had a beta version built before but never used it.

It's going to be a slow come back, but I don't want to 20+ tanks ever again, maybe 2.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Where did you get the sliding channel for the doors? That's the only thing I can't get locally.


----------



## BGreen (Nov 29, 2008)

I used to get it from Outwater.
They have a picture of it still, but can't seem to find the product in the catalog. I'll see if I can find it for you after finals.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

This place is the one that Alejandro suggested to me, and they now have the black in stock, but it doesn't look like their is any height difference in the bottom and top tracks. Also it says for 1/4" glass.

EDIT: sorry it may help to post a link:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2275&cookietest=1

And I also see this place carries the 1/4" track in gray and they obviously have the top and bottom track looking at the pictures

http://www.knapeandvogt.com/2412_an...Upper_Guides_for_1_~~_4.html?page=details.432

What size of glass did you use for the fronts Ben? What size of tank is that?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Cindy Dicken said:


> *Whoa, I just about fell out of my chair!!
> Welcome back Ben!*


Ben,you must be quite the accomplished frogger.By the way,I'm JP.I live in KS.


----------



## BGreen (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you JP,

I'm not sure I would say that, but I did have a few frogs a few years back.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

So are we all here? Any news?


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

ya I'm here.no news my way. what about u.


----------



## Cindy Dicken (Feb 29, 2004)

moothefrog said:


> Ben,you must be quite the accomplished frogger.By the way,I'm JP.I live in KS.


* There are a few of us that have been around since the inception of this website, Ben is one of the elders, and an accomplished frogger!.*


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice to meet both of you! Its always good to see that we have people with years of experience and expertise! 

No news here....Just waiting for my chance to beat on dave a little bit.

By the way, I'm Matt!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I am one of them, but by no means accomplished frogger!




Cindy Dicken said:


> * There are a few of us that have been around since the inception of this website, Ben is one of the elders, and an accomplished frogger!.*


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Cindy Dicken said:


> * There are a few of us that have been around since the inception of this website, Ben is one of the elders, and an accomplished frogger!.*


Haha,I have not been around here THAT long.I have been in this hobby for about 1.5-2 years.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

How is everyone's holiday going? I am trying to get my computer working again, but I took some new pictures yesterday when I went back to manhattan to take care of the frogs and will get them uploaded on tomorrow when I go back and do a little shopping with the girlfriend. I forgot the cd thing for the computer to upload pictures form a certain camera.

I plan on starting my 40s this weekend or next week. I would like to get the fronts completely done and then work on the insides. Decided I am going to do like Darryl's euro style fronts and vents, but simplify it a bit more, obviously with a pre existing tank and then I will by pass his fancy half circle front vents for just a pane lifted off the bottom (like Ben's I believe). I am hoping I get some gift cards for lowe's or home depot so I can get the doors without breaking the bank. I have quite a few frogs that are ready for a larger home, especially my geographicas.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Keep us posted. I think I am going to do a 20-40 gallon for a proven pair of azeurus Im going to get when the weather is warm (well right now its like 65 degrees,but It was like 10 degrees a few days ago).Let me rephrase that when the temp is stable. Not sure if I should make it front opening or not.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

If you set it on one of the long sides with the opening towards the front, that would be kinda cool. 

I definitely agree with the weather issue. It's supposed to get bitter cold again tomorrow, but we'll see if that actually happens or not. I cant stand this super muggy 55 degree weather. I want it to be blistering hot or super cold....NOT what we have right now. 

Did anyone get anything cool for christmas? I got a new 20g high for christmas that I'm gonna start setting up this weekend. I cant decide if i want to put more imitators in it or go with something else. I'll be getting some mancreeks in the spring, but already have their setup pretty much done. I also got a good amount of money that i was told is be spent on ME, absolutely NOT bills. Hopefully i can keep it that way! 

-Matt


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

i got my wife a 20gal hex we didn't like the 15gal and she got me some lights for my 55.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

jp her is some pics of my 20high thats front open my fig has not took off yet.the frogs seem to love it thay are all over the tank.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

McBobs said:


> If you set it on one of the long sides with the opening towards the front, that would be kinda cool.
> 
> I definitely agree with the weather issue. It's supposed to get bitter cold again tomorrow, but we'll see if that actually happens or not. I cant stand this super muggy 55 degree weather. I want it to be blistering hot or super cold....NOT what we have right now.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got some frogs for Christmas. NOt darts...
Mantella ebenaui from Doug Peel 

My new frogs!!! - talk to the frog

some other odds and ends

More new frogs!!! 2 WTF's,4 FBT's,1 Pacman Frogs. - talk to the frog


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Those are nice tanks. What did you do to make the part of land where the coco hut is raised up?


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

the hut is just a shelf mad from driftwood and tree fern panels. they are about 7" off the ground and their's a nice cave under neath the shelves.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

u have some good looking frogsjp.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I got a couple tools like a new drill and jig saw for my never ending projects. I also got some cash, but my rent is due in a couple days and I don't see me geting to spend it on stuff I want to....


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Thats cool. I have a question, do you keep your frogs at home or in a dorm?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Do you mean home as in my parents house? I moved out of the dorms last january (year ago) and live in an apartment next to the college now, where the frogs are.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, your parents house. I see..


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

I was thinking about making the trip to the KC reptile expo on Sunday. (It depends on the weather!) Over the holiday break, I went through my tanks and have a few pairs as well a bunch of juvis ready. 

yellow teribillis
azureus
green and bronze
blue and black
leucs
citronella
red ami
imitators (sens and nabors)
intermedius
tarapoto
cobalts
tri colors

Matt, your 2 mancreeks are getting bigger. They should be ready by the March show.

If there is anything you are interested in, let me know and I will hold them for you.

I hope to see you there!

Wendi


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Sweet action! Looking forward to seeing them!

-Matt


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Awesome! Thinking about getting some frogs....


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

How much are the azuerus?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Whos going to the Expo?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

What pairs do you have? That's what I would be interested in. Not sure if I am making the trip or not yet. Depends on my student loans, hah


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey KC froggers,

I'm thinking about making the drive down for the reptile show this weekend since it sounds like at least one dart frog vendor will be there. Is this the one somebody posted on the 1st page of this thread? The one in Overland Park? Are there typically lots of darts for sale? Just curious if it'd be worth the drive.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Wendi (wheffner) could quite possibly be the only dart vendor there. It really is just hit or miss at the show in Overland Park. It's usually a smaller show with mostly just local vendors selling at the show. On the other hand, Wendi has some really great frogs for sale and if youre on the fence about coming, her collection is quite impressive. I know of at least 2 people that have gotten frogs from her and I'm currently waiting on some myself! 

Anyways, I havent decided yet or not whether I'm gonna be going or not, but i'd really like to get some roaches from the roach keeper but I dont know if he'll be there. I cant find a vendor list anywhere, but honestly I havent looked very hard either. 

-Matt


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry I haven't gotten back to you sooner. My daughter has been sick and I will not be able to make the trip. If you were planning on going to the show, let me know what frogs you were interested in and I will hold them until the Spring show. (It is either April or May.)

Wendi


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear that your daughter has gotten sick! I look forward to seeing you in the future! 

-Matt


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Jerry will still be there (I think) with:

"Well Benson talked me into vending. 
He's sitting on a couple check's so.... 
Yes frogmom I will be bringing some reed frogs. 

I'll be bringing the following. All are c/b. Thanks, but no presales. 

mossy frogs/ t. corticale 2-4mos otw 
milk frogs 2"+ 2-4mos otw 
bird poop frogs/h. marmorata 9-10mos otw 
het for xanthic red eye tree frogs 6-8wks otw 
sub adult albino red eye tree frogs 10mos otw 
map tree frogs/ h. geographicus 9-10mos otw 
argus reed frogs 4-6wks otw 
gozeti reed frogs 4-6wks otw 
azureus 2-10mos otw 
leucomela 2-6mos otw 
1.0 taffleburg 15mos nabors 
1.0 mancreek 9mos otw F1, parents 06 imports 

Tadpoles that will be available in limited #'s. 
mossy frog tadpoles 
milk frog tadpoles 
argus reed tadpoles 
blue back reed tadpoles 
n. pictus tadpoles 
t. asperum tadpoles 
m. aurantiaca tadpoles 

I'm looking forward to putting faces with names. 
See you there, 
Jerry"

Look forward to seeing you guys there....

Derek


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Everyone still out there? Havent heard from anyone in awhile...

-Matt


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Wow, I haven't checked this in like a month.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm here I'm just working a lot like 70 and 80 hr a week right now .


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

WTT WTT Azureus Froglets for Leucs or Imi's - Dendroboard
Look. A guy from Manhattan,ks. Matt, you could trade him for some imi's.....


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I haven't been on this thing in a while. Don't have internet and my student loans are coming as fast as a snail.... ridiculous


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone going to the KC show on the 15th?
Scott


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Is it the one in Overland Park or the one by the airport??


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

This is the one in Overland Park. I believe the KC airport show has been reduced to a once yearly show and it should because it has really started going downhill in the past 5 or so years. The one in overland park though, has gotten much bigger and is starting to take place of the "big" show at the airport. I havent decided if I'm gonna go or not yet. Frogday in Mesa, AZ is the same weekend and although I wont be attending, its starting to look like I'll be spending a lot of money there anyways. I believe Derek Benson will be spending my money for me and picking up a couple frogs I've been waiting on. Anyways, who all else will be attending?

-Matt


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

I will be vending at the April 5th show.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Matt and I should be going to the April 5th show.... just for you Wendi


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Where is the April 5th show? I would like to make that one and meet some of you.
Scott


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

The April 5th show is in Overland Park, KS. 

Here's the link to their website.

Kansas City Reptile Show

-Matt


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

boombotty said:


> Where is the April 5th show? I would like to make that one and meet some of you.
> Scott


As would I. I'm also going to the St. Louis show on the the 22nd. Anybody been to one of these? (the St. Louis one I mean) If so how are they?


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

The April 5th show is the Midwest Reptile Breeders Expo. The Kansas City Herpetological Society
This is the show I went to last time but they changed locations. I believe it is in Independence.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hahaha. I'm crazy. You're all talking about the April show and I was thinking the May show for some odd reason. Well, the website i posted is for that show. Just disregard me for now.

-Matt


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Phyllobater said:


> As would I. I'm also going to the St. Louis show on the the 22nd. Anybody been to one of these? (the St. Louis one I mean) If so how are they?


I've been to that one a couple times. Not a bad show, Patrick has darts available, but most everyting else is reptiles. I did pick up some axolotls at this show before that were pretty cool. What's nice is that glasscages.com is usually there and you can place an order with them and pick up in Stl.
Scott


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Is the KC Herp show a good one? 
Scott


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

boombotty said:


> Is the KC Herp show a good one?
> Scott



The one that is in OP is not worth the $5 admission.

The one that is held by the airport is usually worthy of making the trip.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

wheffner said:


> The April 5th show is the Midwest Reptile Breeders Expo. The Kansas City Herpetological Society
> This is the show I went to last time but they changed locations. I believe it is in Independence.


This is the good show. Usually the fall one is even better but the date is not scheduled yet.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I have to disagree on the one at the airport being better than OP. The one out at the airport has really started to decline with the number of vendors and people attending the show. The Overland Park show has really been picking it up over the past year or two and I believe it has gotten bigger than the Hilton show. The one at the airport has also reduced the number of shows to only once a year at the Hilton and the one in the Spring has been moved to Independence to basically start a new venue with more people. IMO, I would rather go to the Overland Park reptile show any day.

-Matt


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Both shows sucks really. The fall/spring ones (which every that is) has much higher quality of vendors, but there are fewer of them. The other show has more vendors but it's all the normal stuff. Either is not worth my time/effort/money unless someone like Wendi brings some frogs.

Also there is a Manhattan expo this august. Last year was the first one and I vended at it. It was the same size as the larger kc one and this year it's supposed to top it wh\ith higher quality vendors. You guys should look into it. 2 hours directly west of KC. 1.75 if you drive like mcbobs...


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I making taking a 3 day weekend and making one of the St Louis shows this summer. I have not been to St Louis in a long time and I heard they have done some nice things at the zoo.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone in Kansas alive?


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

Ya i'm still here the only thing that's going on is my colbalt laid one egg the other day butt that's about it. How r u doing.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Present and accounted for. New frogs... Got 2 new azureus from squishy81 and 3 mint terribilis from black jungle at Frogday in Arizona. Derek was gracious enough to pick them up for me. My i mitators are breeding like crazy and I can hear the male calling as we speak. Pulled a tad out of a bromeliad yesterday, found 2 more eggs today and have about 6 tadpoles 3 weeks or so from coming out of the water. 

Got a new 20 vert set up today and planted, and also finished planting another 20 vert. I'm in the process of finishing a 29 horizontal for the terribilis and should be done sometime by the end of the weekend. It's been a pretty busy couple weeks for me here in Manhattan. How about everyone else?

-Matt

P.S. Is anyone going to the reptile show in April? I believe Wendi will be coming out from colorado and hopefully I can get the mancreeks from her this time.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Here are all of my recent pics.

-Matt


----------



## kiyitec (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey guys/gals, I am close to Sedalia, Mo. I make it up to KC every once in A while. Have not been to A rep show there for maybe 4-5 years. I might wait another year or two for PDF, though. Doing A little RE-research. I'd like to get the youngest in school first too. ~Kiyi


----------



## squishy81 (Sep 13, 2007)

welcome, you have chosen the right place to do research on PDF's. There are a lot of very knowledgeable people here.


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

I will be at the show this Sunday, April 5th. Here is the link (lookl under events) http://www.kcherp.com/ The guy running the show said he is not quite sure what the traffic might be like because it is in a different location. I am planning to bring a few of each frog. If there is something that you are interested in, pm me and I will bring a few extra of those frogs. Here is a list of the frogs I will be bringing:

Yellow Terribilis
Yellow Truncatus
Citronella
Blue and Black Auratus
Green and Bronze Auratus
Vittatus
SI Tricolors
Red Amazonicus
Imitators (Sens and Nabors)
Intermedius
Tarapota
Variabilis

I hope to see you there!

Wendi


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds good Wendi! I'll be there!

Who all else will be going?

-Matt


----------



## kiyitec (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't make the show. I have A concealed carry class, and it's youth turkey season this weekend so I have to take my 10yo out for her first turkey hunt.
I'll most certainly catch you guys next time. Somebody take pictures! ~Kiyi


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I definitely plan on taking a bunch of pictures while I'm there. I'll be sure to post for everyone to see. 

As for the concealed carry class, my dad just got his license and I kinda think I'd like to get my license as well. Really not for any reason other than being able to say that I've got one. It cant hurt at all. 

Where are you guys gonna be turkey hunting? I got a place out here close to Manhattan that is just absolutely loaded with turkeys right now and I plan on taking one this year. 

-Matt


----------



## kiyitec (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Matt, I'll be looking forward to the pics.

The CCW is more about having 3 kids to protect, than my own safety. (there is also A because I can/it's my right attitude too) Priorities change when little ones come along.
We will be in Pettis County, MO. Sedalia area. She has already harvested A deer(@9yo). Heck, she can out shoot me with her revolver. We are mainly predator hunters though. You are out there is some prime predator territory. 
I am A custom call maker, so if you ever have any extra frogs I'll trade you for some. Turkey friction calls, predator open & closed reed, working on some others including turkey trumpets. All made from exotic woods and antler. ~K


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I'll most likely be there. Not sure if I'm going to buy anything because I am doing a trade with a guy in Europe which shipping costs like $150.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

What is this trade, JP?

-Matt


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a Kansas Frogger. One of the few it seems... I'm kinda new in the trade. I actually bought one of Derek's frogs at the expo (auratus) and am pretty hooked. I'm working on a 55 gal now and am hoping to find a calling male auratus to go with the one Derek sold me, as well as a pair of tricolors for the new cage. Things have gone surprisingly smoothly thus far. Had a bit of a food problem in the beginning, but that's mostly because there's not anyone in manhattan that sells a suitable food (that I could find). All thumbs up now, I'll be posting pics of my new build as soon as it's filled in.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey there hyperborean! Good to see that you found our thread! If you ever have any food problems, either Derek or I can help you out. Just let us know! I think I remember you at the Manhattan reptile show, but I cant be for sure. It seems that there are actually 4 of us in Manhattan now and thats a great thing! We're finally starting to network some and get new people around. Squishy81 is the fourth person from Manhattan. 

Anyways, you should post some pictures of your auratus! It would be interesting to see how big it has gotten since August.

-Matt


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey, were you the one that was getting fruit fly cultures from scaley dave's? For a while there I was taking them in for someone that had bought an auratus off of me, but they never gave you my number to get them direct, I think they wanted to make some cash, yet someone I never got paid for the cultures, go figure. Glad to see the auratus is doing well.


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

Ya, I bought one culture off them, $10 I believe... Sorry to hear you never got it, I've lost any faith I had in that place anyway. His wife was really nice though, I was kind of at the point of begging to feed the frog, so she gave me some xsmall phoenix worms she was using for free. I named the frog Bruce (like the hulk) only to find out she's a girl, to my best guess. Can't change the name now, or she'll never know who I'm talking to. She's pretty small for a girl, probably due to a few weeks being tight on food as a youngster, but now she's faaaat and happy. Also for some reason her favorite hobby is lunging at my face...


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Yea, I told them when I would bring cultures in to just give the person my number, but no dice I suppose, sorry it happened like that.

Are you the one with the red eyes and black eye tree frog from me as well?


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello hyperborean, it's a pleasure to meet you, my name is got frogs(joey)? And it's nice to hear that we have another Kansas frogger. I wish that people in my area would get into darts. Hey Mcbob and derek, my cobalt tintoriuses have laid eggs twice. They gave me one egg last week and then on Monday I found four more. The first one was no good so I'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping that I have better luck with these four. I will keep you guys posted on how they turn out.


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

Wait, joey from newton?... I graduated from newton in 04, i wonder if we've already met.

p.s. no hard feelings derek, and i only bought the auratus. also, i've gone through like 7 different strains of FFs by now, and i found one that i really like. they're a fat little melanogaster that barely have wings and look just like ants.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Ah ok. You should have posted sooner, you missed the beer/bbq about 2 weekends ago with shannon, matt and alejandro. Was a good time and lots of frog BSing


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek Benson said:


> Ah ok. You should have posted sooner, you missed the beer/bbq about 2 weekends ago with shannon, matt and alejandro. Was a good time and lots of frog BSing


I agree completely! It was definitely a good time and I think we might have to start doing it a little more often! I had a great time. 

-Matt


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

Ya I'm from newton my last name is goad. u might know my wife jenn kasper.


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

my name's jay jones... but i don't think i know yall.

posted pics of bruce. i haven't quite got the hang of these forums yet, but it's titled: Auratus sexing. just wanted to double check with some experts before i ordered a mate.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Derek Benson said:


> Ah ok. You should have posted sooner, you missed the beer/bbq about 2 weekends ago with shannon, matt and alejandro. Was a good time and lots of frog BSing


Dang Derek, i didnt realize you were that close. Im in OK now, but was born in witchita, and lived in chanute most of my time in KS, moved to OK in 83. KCRD and Golizards does our local show here in Tulsa.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Yea not too far away. I was born and raised in Salina before I moved out to Manhattan for college. I know Dave of Scaley Dave's here in manhattan occasionally does the OK show and once brought back some blue/black auratus, leucs, azureus and citros from a guy down there. It was you or the guy in broken arrow, I forgot his name.

The bbq was a lot of fun except for my dumbass room mate. Next time we will have to post it up and see if we can get a bigger group, maybe even around the time of an expo.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Derek Benson said:


> Yea not too far away. I was born and raised in Salina before I moved out to Manhattan for college. I know Dave of Scaley Dave's here in manhattan occasionally does the OK show and once brought back some blue/black auratus, leucs, azureus and citros from a guy down there. It was you or the guy in broken arrow, I forgot his name.
> 
> The bbq was a lot of fun except for my dumbass room mate. Next time we will have to post it up and see if we can get a bigger group, maybe even around the time of an expo.


Ya that was probably Ben, not sure if was Quaz ben, or another ben...i think we have 2 and i get confused ....The ice storm we had here wiped me out. Turns out dart frogs and even mantella dont like sub freezing temps for a week straight. Appearantly firebellied toads and newts, paddle tails and hong kong wartys can tolerate that though, cuz other then the darklands and 1 bassleri i could find and take to my parents and sit next to the fire place for a week thats all that made it through the storm ;( I was hoping the golden mantella would atleast pull through, but no...not that lucky.

I didnt know anyone with power hardly, especially none that i could ask such a big favor of letting me take all those tanks to their house. Oh well, sux but im on the come back! 8 vivs running again, and a generator is definately in the future plans this time. Live and learn.

Dave


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Yea, it was Quaz, because he was the one buying tads and raising them up.

Dave,do you make it to any expos around here?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I havent been to any up there yet, when i have plenty of cash on hand i may have to check one out. I'd really like to check out a frog day, or Iad, something like that also...but im usually to broke and/or cant get away ;(


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Frog Day was fun this year but like you said unless you had stack of cash it was all based on what your camera could capture.....


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ya if im gonna make that trip its going to be to come back with something sweet


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I don't remember posting that? Maybe I left my name logged in at someone's place? And I was dead asleep at 7am, there was plenty of stuff at frog day that was decently priced.... hmm odd...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Derek Benson said:


> I don't remember posting that? Maybe I left my name logged in at someone's place? And I was dead asleep at 7am, there was plenty of stuff at frog day that was decently priced.... hmm odd...


Uh oh, might wanna change your password


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Well the time thing seems to be off, it's 3:46 now as I am posting this. Maybe a drunk post, who knows...


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey everyone, 
Just wanted to let you know that I am not going to make it to the K.C show tomorrow. I-70 is closed in both directions here in Colorado because of the snow, ice and wind that we got starting last night. I ended up driving up highway 24 from Colorado Springs to Limon and there was some strong winds etc but when I got to Limon, the bars were down at the exit ramps and the police said that it was closed. They said it would be a while before it opened again so I will not make it for the show. Sorry. If there is something that you would like, let me know and we can figure out either shipping, or maybe meet somewhere in between. Sorry again.

Wendi


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Maybe next time....


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

All we are is dust in the wind....


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Bleeding kansas


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek... Is that the beer talking again?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I think everyone in Kansas is dead Derek....


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm still here. How r u guys doing?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes! We have found life in Kansas again! Things are going good. Froglets everywhere a couple new frogs breeding for me now and life is pretty good. 

How about anyone else? Anyone got anything new to share? How about you Derek? Finally get something breeding? 

-Matt


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm still around too . work is a bit tense right now, but my auratus is doing very good. she's nice and fat, and pumped about the 55 gal she has all to herself. working on getting a few more, just waiting for the right opportunity to present itself.


----------



## JohnnyRD (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I registered quite a long time ago here, but haven't really posted.

I'm trying to get back into frogs, but can't seem to find anyone around us with froglets, and don't really want to get them shipped in.

How you doing McBobs? Been a while 

I'm in Topeka and met McBobs at a show a couple of years ago.

Nice to see we have our own topic!

John


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

JohnnyRD said:


> Hey guys, I registered quite a long time ago here, but haven't really posted.
> 
> I'm trying to get back into frogs, but can't seem to find anyone around us with froglets, and don't really want to get them shipped in.
> 
> ...



PetWorld in Lawrence has a few different types of dart froglets. They are a bit on the pricey side but they look healthy.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

I don't live in Kansas but I grew up there. I was in KC visiting family on the fourth of July and I visited a pet store that I worked in for 5 years called Pet Stop in Shawnee. They have a couple of darts for sale, I think that one was a green & black auratus and I didn't see the other one. Are they from someone on here? Greg (one of the owners) said that he got them from someone local and the vivs were from that person also. Anyway, I've been in Florida for almost 7 years and I don't think my chameleons could take the Kansas weather so I will probably stay here for awhile longer.


----------



## JohnnyRD (Sep 1, 2008)

Jellyman said:


> PetWorld in Lawrence has a few different types of dart froglets. They are a bit on the pricey side but they look healthy.


Oh hey thanks Jelly, I'll drive down there tomorrow and take a look.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Johnny! Nice to see that you made it back here again! 

As for froglets, Derek and I both have some that might be up for sale sometime soon. I dont want to speak for him, but I have some imitator froglets that will be for sale sometime soon. I'm gonna fatten them up a little and by then, they should be plenty old enough. I also have a ton of Orange Lamasi tadpoles that are doing great and they'll be up for sale once they get a couple months under their belt as froglets. 

You should send Derek a message and ask what he'll have for sale soon. He's got some new froglets as well. 

Other than what we have, I dont believe that there is anyone else in Kansas with froglets for sale (correct me if i'm wrong). 

Also, if you can find people close by that are putting in an order for frogs, it's always helpful if you order from the same breeder and then split shipping. Makes things cheaper that way. 

-Matt


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

McBobs said:


> Hey Johnny! Nice to see that you made it back here again!
> 
> As for froglets, Derek and I both have some that might be up for sale sometime soon. I dont want to speak for him, but I have some imitator froglets that will be for sale sometime soon. I'm gonna fatten them up a little and by then, they should be plenty old enough. I also have a ton of Orange Lamasi tadpoles that are doing great and they'll be up for sale once they get a couple months under their belt as froglets.
> 
> ...


The ones that Petworld had come from a guy that lives in Eudora(at least that is where he lived the last I knew). For the life of me I cannot remember his name and I'm pretty sure he stopped visiting this forum some time ago.


----------



## JohnnyRD (Sep 1, 2008)

McBobs said:


> Hey Johnny! Nice to see that you made it back here again!
> 
> As for froglets, Derek and I both have some that might be up for sale sometime soon. I dont want to speak for him, but I have some imitator froglets that will be for sale sometime soon. I'm gonna fatten them up a little and by then, they should be plenty old enough. I also have a ton of Orange Lamasi tadpoles that are doing great and they'll be up for sale once they get a couple months under their belt as froglets.
> 
> ...


You just let me know when you're willing to part with a few. Right now I've got one of the large exoterra vivs, the humidity is around 65% constantly. Think thats high enough? I've got an electronic mister installed and runs for 15 seconds every 8 hours so I could in theory decrease the interval to raise humidity.

Konza has a show in Sept that I'm planning to attend, did you get a chance to go to the one early this year?

John


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

JohnnyRD said:


> You just let me know when you're willing to part with a few. Right now I've got one of the large exoterra vivs, the humidity is around 65% constantly. Think thats high enough? I've got an electronic mister installed and runs for 15 seconds every 8 hours so I could in theory decrease the interval to raise humidity.
> 
> Konza has a show in Sept that I'm planning to attend, did you get a chance to go to the one early this year?
> 
> John



I'll be sure to let you know about froglets. 

As for your humidity, you'll really want the humidity quite a bit higher than that, but it isnt too hard to do. If the top is a screen top, you can tape a piece of saran wrap over it to prevent escaping moisture, or you can get a piece of glass cut and it will do the same thing. Decreasing the interval that your mister runs on isnt a bad idea either. 

I'm planning on going to the Konza show in September, but to the best of my knowledge, there wasnt a show in Manhattan earlier this year. If there was, I definitely would have been there. There ARE shows every month in KC and a bi-annual one that I attend pretty regularly. 

-Matt


----------



## JohnnyRD (Sep 1, 2008)

McBobs said:


> I'll be sure to let you know about froglets.
> 
> As for your humidity, you'll really want the humidity quite a bit higher than that, but it isnt too hard to do. If the top is a screen top, you can tape a piece of saran wrap over it to prevent escaping moisture, or you can get a piece of glass cut and it will do the same thing. Decreasing the interval that your mister runs on isnt a bad idea either.
> 
> ...


Well shoot I could have sworn I saw an article or something about it back in April, ah well 

I put a piece of glass on the top first thing. The gauge is at the top of the tank, its entirely possible the humidity is higher down low.

As far as imitator go, don't they like to climb? I've not got a lot of tall plants in the viv, mostly ground cover and a good sized log to fill the vertical. If given a month or two I'm sure I could get some good sized plants transfered.

John


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

What is the Konza show?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Manhattan is located in the middle of the Konza Prairie and Konza is just the name of the show. It's only had one year, but its a really great show and there are a ton of vendors. 

-Matt


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

McBobs said:


> Manhattan is located in the middle of the Konza Prairie and Konza is just the name of the show. It's only had one year, but its a really great show and there are a ton of vendors.
> 
> -Matt


That's cool. Do they have a website or a date for another show?


----------



## JohnnyRD (Sep 1, 2008)

Jellyman said:


> That's cool. Do they have a website or a date for another show?


Check out:

Konza Expo

Should be a great one, I picked up some red eyed tree frogs for $10 the last time I went and there was a table with some auratus and leucs as well.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

JohnnyRD said:


> Check out:
> 
> Konza Expo
> 
> Should be a great one, I picked up some red eyed tree frogs for $10 the last time I went and there was a table with some auratus and leucs as well.


Thanks for posting the website.
Well, maybe I'll get there next tyear. I'll be in New York on Sept 6th this year.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

JohnnyRD said:


> Check out:
> 
> Konza Expo
> 
> Should be a great one, I picked up some red eyed tree frogs for $10 the last time I went and there was a table with some auratus and leucs as well.


Hahaha, that was my table at the Konza show. This year's show is supposed to be better. I am trying to convinve Jerry B to come this year and he has a ton of tree frogs, reed frogs, darts frogs, misc frogs for sale at all times.

I should have some citronella froglets available in the leading months and have some basti froglets ready here in the next few months.

A guy that lives here, shannon, aka squish81 on the board breeds azureus in Manhattan and usually has froglets, although I have not heard from him in a while.


----------



## squishy81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I am back. The army gave me a few weeks vacation before I deploy, so I went home to AK. Anyway not much access to e-mail on the salmon streams LOL. 

Derek I just got your voicemail, my cell does not work in AK. I will give ya a ring tomorrow.

And yes I do have a couple Azureus ready to go....and a ton of Leucs and Az should be coming out of the water in the next 2 months.

Shannon


----------



## JohnnyRD (Sep 1, 2008)

squishy81 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am back. The army gave me a few weeks vacation before I deploy, so I went home to AK. Anyway not much access to e-mail on the salmon streams LOL.
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you Shannon, I'd be interested in the Azureus, just let me know. 

Do your frogs travel all over with you or does someone take care of them when you're away?

Its strange how few people mess around with darts, I've not met anyone else in Topeka that does. I work at Safari Pets here and it would be nice to introduce more folks to them through Safari 

Does anyone use springtails in their vivs? I've been debating putting a culture in mine...but not sure what long term effects they have.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Springtails are a necessity in the dart frog viv. Probably one of the most important parts, it helps with break down of wastes, helping the plants, and poviding a constant source of munching for the frogs.


----------



## JohnnyRD (Sep 1, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> Springtails are a necessity in the dart frog viv. Probably one of the most important parts, it helps with break down of wastes, helping the plants, and poviding a constant source of munching for the frogs.


Ah, awesome, thank you for the input!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

So when is the next beer/bbq? I am moving in a week to a new place and mcbobs is moving this week into a enw place as well. Maybe after everything is settled we can get shannon, alejandro, and some others to make the trip. Ideas?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm game for a meeting whenever others are able to attend. I'm willing to host at my place and will have plenty of room for grilling out, trading frogs and the general beer drinking. When would be good for everyone else?

-Matt


----------



## JohnnyRD (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll drive up if its on a Sunday, as I work all day on Saturdays.

I'll bring my kids too, if thats alright? I have a 6 year old girl and 8 year old boy.

John


----------



## squishy81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Fellas,

sunday works for me. If we do decide to have another BBQ, I will not be able to attend if it is after mid August. After that I will be in a desert somewhere LOL.

Shannon


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

hi my name is chris and i have 2 cobalts 3 green and blacks,and tomorrow im getting 20 tads. im thinking of starting a lil biz. im also in the army and i live iin topeka. any one else in topeka?


----------



## JohnnyRD (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Chris, I'm John and I live here too. Nice to meet you 

Stop by Safari pets on 29th any Saturday and say hi sometime.



rugger said:


> hi my name is chris and i have 2 cobalts 3 green and blacks,and tomorrow im getting 20 tads. im thinking of starting a lil biz. im also in the army and i live iin topeka. any one else in topeka?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey guys. Sorry this is so late, but on Sunday, I'll be having a BBQ and frog talk at my place in Manhattan. My address is 1723 Leavenworth in Manhattan KS 66502. 

6:00 pm at my place and the coals will be hot if you dare to bring something to put on the grill. 

I'll be sure to check this thread again and if anyone has any questions, PM me and I'll send you my phone number. 

JohnnyRD, if you're able to come, your kids are more than welcome as well. 

See everyone soon! 

-Matt


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

how's about if me and my +1 show up? may not be back yet tho, we're spending the night in hiawatha.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

You're more than welcome to attend. 

PM me with any questions.

-Matt


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Who is going to the konza expo on sept 6th?


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

I will be vending at show. 

These frogs are all juvies:

Blue and Black Auratus
Green and Bronze Auratus
Cobalts
Yellow Terribilis
Yellow Truncatus
Leucs
Vittatus
Variabilis (Inbico)
Imitator (Sens and Nabors)
Tarapota (Linbo)
Gray-leg vents
Red Amazonicus
I may also have some pumillio juvies as well.


I will also have some pairs and groups as well as some adult frogs.

I hope to see you there!


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

i should be there. if i have cash. john im trying to make it to your shop.


----------



## JohnnyRD (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry I missed it, getting the kids set up for school has been a nightmare this year for some reason!

Hope to see a few of you at the show in Sept though 



McBobs said:


> Hey guys. Sorry this is so late, but on Sunday, I'll be having a BBQ and frog talk at my place in Manhattan. My address is 1723 Leavenworth in Manhattan KS 66502.
> 
> 6:00 pm at my place and the coals will be hot if you dare to bring something to put on the grill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Wendi, have any tricolor?

Looking forward to putting some faces with names if a couple people show up. I finally have internet again...


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

I have 1 SI Anthoni about 9 months old (I haven't heard any calling) I also have 2 salvinos they are 4 months old. I wasn't planning on bringing them. Let me know either way.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

eh never mind, I was hoping to get a few more if I was going to get them, keep me in mind when you have some more offspring.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I thought about coming down for the Konza show but I've already committed to mmff and I can't afford both.

Any of you folks going to mmff? If so and you're heading through the Des Moines area I would love to have people stop by and check out my collection. I'll also have some 1 month otw variabilis for sale or trade at that point too. Just a thought. (K-state peeps beware, this is cyclone country  )


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I should be going to mwff


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Picked these up from the konza show and a male milk frog. These are 2.2 Mantella crocea from jerry, they seem to call non stop














































Just have them in a ten now, going to add drifwood tonight and think about what I want to do for them permanently (if different...)


----------



## tasteslikechicken (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Derek, it's Kris....Here're the frogs so far. Kinda a lot of tank right now.











Thanks again for yours & Jerry's help


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

We need to get you some driftwood and put that damn hut in there already!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> Just have them in a ten now, going to add drifwood tonight and think about what I want to do for them permanently (if different...)


Is that just 2 pieces of glass for a lid? I tried that and the glass chipped a lot when the 2 pieces would touch, so I wound up putting the screen in between the pieces instead of on the end:


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I usualy just over lap the glass so it can slide or "peel" off


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow how do you do that, no opening big enough for an escape like that? I would be worried especially with mantellas, but the ones I had were laevigata so I don't know if yours are really climbers - the laevigata were almost always off the ground


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Just cut one piece bigger than the other and have it lay over the smaller piece. Yours looks better, but I am trying to hold humidity so I don't have to mist constantly. On my old 55, I had 4 piece of glass over the top so I could slide 2 of the over the other 2. Very simple, and of course the glass gets stuck occasionally or makes a terrible noise, hah.

As you can see by most of my tanks, I go for functionality and not beauty on most.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice crocea, Derek. Do they have orange flash marks?

Also, if anyone is interested, I am thinking about getting a 29# bail of excelsior and am not going to need to keep all of it. I am getting the coarse and if anyone needs some, I can make up some 5lb bags or so. You guys are so close, shipping wouldn't be very much.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Click on the third picture to make it larger. I see it whenthey walk and hop around.

Let me know on the price of the excelsior. Reticulatus? Nice, let me know on those when they breed too hah.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

That orange flash mark looks awesome against the color of it's body. Yeah, I had to break down and buy some retics that Sean had available. They are about 5 months old and one of the larger ones still has spots, have my fingers cross it keeps them. I'll probably order the bail next week, and will let you know prices when I get it. Don't want to make money, just don't need that much at once and it will be cheaper by the bail.
Scott


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

I just wanted to say hi to my fellow froggers. I live just outside kansas city on the missouri side but not too many froggers around here. Im wondering if anyone will be attending the kc herp show coming up in october in Independence missouri?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

gschump79 said:


> I just wanted to say hi to my fellow froggers. I live just outside kansas city on the missouri side but not too many froggers around here. Im wondering if anyone will be attending the kc herp show coming up in october in Independence missouri?


Hmmm.... My bday is in October and my parents live in KC.... I might have to come home for that show. I'll have to look up the vendor list to see if anyone I know is vending at the show. 

-Matt


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

i think wendy heffner is coming for the show i believe she is from Oklahoma i could be wrong though. i guess she will be bringing dart frogs


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

gschump79 said:


> i think wendy heffner is coming for the show i believe she is from Oklahoma i could be wrong though. i guess she will be bringing dart frogs


Her name is Wendi Wheffner and she's from Colorado. I didnt know she would be in town for that show, but if she is in town, then I really might have to go check out what all she will be bringing. She has some really great stuff. 

-Matt


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

sept 27th my fault i was thinking october for some crazy reason


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

gschump79 said:


> sept 27th my fault i was thinking october for some crazy reason


Ah. That makes a bit of a difference on birthday plans then. Is there an internet flyer that you saw this on? I've been looking for the info, but can't find it....

-Matt


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

and i just checked wendi is suppose to be there.


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

The Kansas City Herpetological Society


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

looks like it might be worth the trip for you. especially get mom and dad to take you out for some kc barbeque dinner haha


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

gschump79 said:


> looks like it might be worth the trip for you. especially get mom and dad to take you out for some kc barbeque dinner haha


Well, it really all depends on if Wendi will be attending or not. The vendors I thought that would be on that list aren't listed at all including Wendi. Hopefully her name will appear soon. Usually she'll send out a message or two to let people know that she will be attending and what stock she'll be bringing as well. I guess we'll just have to see where all this goes. 

-Matt


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

wendi's name is on the list for vendors. she is the only one i know of that will have dart frogs though. there just isnt anyone in this area who is really into them i guess


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

oh crap i was looking at the spring show schedule i must have my head uo my butt tonight


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

hay guys just letting u all know that I'm back hopefully for good. lol well how u guys been doing?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Welcome back, how is everything going?


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

Everything has been going pretty good, just been super busy. I finally got my colbalt tincts to breed, and i have 5 tads in the water right now, i can't wait till they morph out. And i am waiting on my luecys to start breeding. they should be getting ready in the next few months.


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

I will not be at the show tomorrow. Yes, it is quite the trip for me and the frogs. I attended the Konza show a few weeks ago. It did not work out the way it was suppose to. The next show I will be at is the Denver Reptile Expo on Saturday, November 15.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Been dead for a while around here. Anyone left? Heard I was in newton right after you, Joey, to trade some tads off...


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

Ya I gave him 5 tads I was going to wait for u but my wife had to go to work. I live in newton.


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

Just an update on me: 
Still in Manhattan, up to 7 frogs, all auratus. 1 fatality, dang bugger was determined to escape... Well his reward is the trash can I'm afraid . Missed the last show, but hope to make it to the next one.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

All auratus, what kind? We will havw to have another bbq/beer meeting here soon.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek Benson said:


> All auratus, what kind? We will havw to have another bbq/beer meeting here soon.


I agree. We need another meeting soon.


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

4 panamanians and 3 hawaiians... don't worry, they're not mixed . The baby panamanians are so cute it's painful.

Definitely up for a bbq sometime.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very cool. The only auratus I have right now are some ancon hills and they are pretty shy. Still in a tub too, so that probably doesn't help.


----------



## secede0 (May 28, 2009)

Add me to the Kansas Froggers! I live in Leavenworth, near Kansas City. Where can I get some Leucs around here? My Viv is all set up and waiting for frogs.
-Chad


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey man! Nice to see we have more froggers around here! As for leucs, I dont know of anywhere locally that you can get them for a good price. You might be able to pick some up at PetWorld in Lawrence, but they'll cost you a pretty penny. They say that they dont charge over what they paid for darts, but at $60 a leuc, they're jacking up the prices big time. 

What you should do is yell at Derek and tell him to get his leucs breeding and take a couple off of him. He already has too many various tadpoles/eggs already!

-Matt


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

you can add us we are out of the Wichita Area


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

better add me too. and man im hungry did somone say bar b que?


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/kansas-froggers.html

This might be a easier way to make the group more official just add yourself to the group if your from kansas


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I think a BBQ needs to happen soon before it gets too cold to do anything outside....

-Matt


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey, hate to be a mooch, but for the fist time in like a year I am severely short of fruit flies. I was wondering if anyone in the manhattan area would mind loaning me a culture or two for a bit which I will gladly pay for, reseed, and return. I've got juvies that I don't want to risk.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I am pretty low myself otherwise I would help out. Emergency ship?


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

Ya, it's a shame to blow $45 on something that's usually practically free, but if it's unavoidable, so be it. I'm sure I'm not the first.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I would help as well, but I dont even have any fruit fly eating frogs anymore. I suggest emergency $5 cultures at petco. Theyre bigger than the vial types and usually have quite a few flies in them. 

-Matt


----------



## SandyClaws (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello everyone, I moved to the KCMO area about a year ago from the East Coast and am ready to start up again. Just wanted to touch base with any local froggers out there. I live in KCMO up by the airport.

-Kris


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

welcome sandy claws.
im glad to see another frogger in the area. i live in blue springs so im about 30 minutes south of you. if there is any thing i can do to help you get back into it please let me know.
816-876-7629
greg schump


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

It's supposed to be in the 60's on Sunday. Y'all still up for a little bbq? I got a pretty decent grill.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Sunday sounds alright to me. You're from Manhattan right?

-Matt


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

Ya, I'll pm you the address. I guess we'll start cooking around 4 and end around dusk. My roommate makes the best bbq sauce in the world btw. Nobody believes that at first, but trust me, it's amazing and he makes it from scratch. And if you have kids, feel free to bring them too. My girlfriend is a pre-school teacher and it would make her day to have some kids to play with.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Sorry I didn't see this until the day of it and called matt and he said it was off...


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone still alive out there? Get anything new? Anything new breeding?


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

im still alive and screaming. not too much new here. I do have a male bl vent calling. Not sure which one it is. But man he can make some loud noise. I can hear him in another room if it quiet


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey guys, not in KS, but close. I am getting some Reginas coming out of the water and my retics are laying. When it gets warmer and someone has a get-together, I would like to try and make it. Not too many folks around here with frogs to bs with.
Scott


----------



## KCvivPhotog25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey! I know some of you said hello in my other posts thought I would say hello to all here. Since this is a kansas group I can't really join even though I spend most of my life in OP. I live in the Westport area of Kansas City and am in the process of creating my first viv. A 47 gallon marineland column, I plan on getting a trio or four luecs. I'll post pics in the construction thread I started. Anyway ELLO to all, look forward to chatting-- Josh


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad to see you found this thread!

As for being from KCMO, dont worry about it. You're close enough to Kansas and that shouldnt stop you from joining this group. There's quite a few good froggers in Kansas now that can help you in any way that you need, and if you ever need a partner to put back a beer or two in westport, you've definitely found that person right here! 

Looking forward to seeing how your viv comes along and make sure there's a lot of pictures! 

Talk to you later!

-Matt


----------



## mnellis3023 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey guys....
New guy here, first time frogger. Actually, I don't even have any Darts as of right now, but I am in the process of setting up a new viv.

I am in Blue Springs and travel to the KS side every day for work

Where are the best shops in this area for supplies/plants/frogs

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

mnellis3023 said:


> Hey guys....
> New guy here, first time frogger. Actually, I don't even have any Darts as of right now, but I am in the process of setting up a new viv.
> 
> I am in Blue Springs and travel to the KS side every day for work
> ...


Hey Matt! Nice to see you made it here. 

Best place for supplies/used aquariums: most definitely www.craigslist.org unless you're looking for something custom. 

Best place for plants is at Family Tree Nursery: http://www.familytreenursery.com/ and the Overland Park location has the most tropical plants suitable for viv life. 

Best place for frogs: Other froggers in the Kansas/Missouri area. Frogs get really expensive really fast with shipping costs and for just starting out, you'll find the best deals from local people that have much better quality frogs than any petstore in the area. If you're bound and determined to get frogs from a petstore, Petworld in Lawrence, KS always has a few around, but they are very small and very expensive. They're nice, but still small/expensive. 

See you around!
-Mattt


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree with the above. Family Tree Nursery has a couple locations. My favorite out of all of them is the one in Shawnee off of Farley. 

Petworld in Lawrence has darts. They have a good reptile section and are pretty knowledgable(not like in the saltwater side of the store). However, their darts are pretty expensive. Everything in that store is pretty expensive. I'd shop around for some breeders that are close and get some shipped to you when the wheather starts to warm up.


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

I can help you out when your ready with plants and the whole nine yards. Plus I do the kansas city reptile show and my prices are always really competitive.

Taron


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Jellyman said:


> I agree with the above. Family Tree Nursery has a couple locations. My favorite out of all of them is the one in Shawnee off of Farley.
> 
> Petworld in Lawrence has darts. They have a good reptile section and are pretty knowledgable(not like in the saltwater side of the store). However, their darts are pretty expensive. Everything in that store is pretty expensive. I'd shop around for some breeders that are close and get some shipped to you when the wheather starts to warm up.


This is everything I was trying to say. And by the Overland Park Family Tree Nursery, I mean the Shawnee Family Tree Nursery off of Farley just like you said. I got my stores confused. Every once in awhile, they'll have a sale on their tropical pots and they get really cheap but still very nice. 

-Matt


----------



## mnellis3023 (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone locally breed Chameleon's? Im looking for some Rudis' also, or really any other smaller chameleons


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Derek--I think I mailed have emailed you before but I used to live in Ft. Riley when I was 6-8 years old in 1962-64. We moved there from Western North Carolina where I still live today. I can remember the first time I found a Horned Lizard in the fields behind our apartments and down by a small pond we could find fossils in the limestone. Last time I passed through was June 20, 2003. I got a one day pass to drive through and the old apartments on base were gone but I found the old pond which was much smaller that when I was a kid.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

mnellis3023 said:


> Does anyone locally breed Chameleon's? Im looking for some Rudis' also, or really any other smaller chameleons


Try this website. Emerald Exotics

Although he might not have any listed for sale on his website, I was talking to him the other day and he said that he was helping sell a lot of one of his buddies chameleons. You might try shooting him an email and seeing if he could help you out finding what you need. Thats who I would try. His name is Alejandro.

-Matt


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

mnellis3023 said:


> Hey guys....
> New guy here, first time frogger. Actually, I don't even have any Darts as of right now, but I am in the process of setting up a new viv.
> 
> I am in Blue Springs and travel to the KS side every day for work
> ...


Welcome MATT

Im also in blue springs let me know if I there is anything I can do to help or answer any questions


Greg


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Welcome Matt, you are from salt city right?


----------



## mnellis3023 (Feb 19, 2010)

Derek Benson said:


> Welcome Matt, you are from salt city right?


Sure am! Did you get my last pm about the Patricia's? 

I will be upfront with you guys.....I am heavily swaying back and forth from Dart Frogs to Pygmy Chameleons. 

By far the looks and demands of the pdf would be easier, but the hole fruit fly thing is really turning me off. However, the chams seam to be very easy to care for, and they readily except crickets and other critters. But they are more prone to eye/moth infections


My setup
30g Oceanic Cube 20''x20''x20''
water fall feature with GS back ground
Plan to have it fairly heavily planted(ex.planted aquarium current reef aquarium)


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

fruit flies are very easy and if done right you shouldnt ever run out


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Fruit flies are EXTREMELY easy. It is the most common thing that scares people about dart frogs when first getting into the hobby. 

Get a big bag of media from the sponsors, make a couple cultures right off the bat and then set a recurring event on your cell phone to remind you to make new cultures every two weeks. It couldnt be any simpler. The best thing is that fruit flies cost pennies per culture to make whereas crickets can cost $20 per 1000. 1000 crickets may seem like a lot, but you'll go through them extremely fast unless youre prepared to culture them and have a steady supply on hand. They take much more work to culture though and the smell can really be overwhelming. 

PDFs really can and are one of the more simpler animals to take care of. There's always room for learning and accepting bigger challenges, but starting off, they're super easy and relatively cheap compared to just about anything else. 

As for making fruit fly cultures, it is as easy as it can get. 

1) Get a bag of media from a sponsor.
2) Mix up the media according to the directions which is usually add equal parts media and water.
3) Mix well.
4) Give each jar about an inch of media to the bottom.
5) Add excelsior for the flies to lay eggs on.
6) Add 50-100 flies.
7) Put the lid on top with a coffee filter to let the culture breathe.
8) Date the culture and forget about it for 2 weeks and you'll have a booming culture ready to feed your frogs. 

****EASY PEASY, JAPANESEY****

-Matt


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

****EASY PEASY, JAPANESEY****


haha japanesey

that is hilarious

what are you trying to tell us here matt?


greg


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

DART FROGS RULE! 

Geez.... I cant believe how blatantly obvious my last post was. Kinda funny rereading it now!

Hey Matt! If my last post didnt convince you, nothing ever will!

Good thing that pygmy chameleons and dart frogs require basically the same setup. If you decide to go with chameleons, converting you to a dart frogger wont be all too difficult!

Be prepared for me to do more convincing later on! 

-Matt


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

Mr Mcbob matt

He lives across the street from me so pick up derek and beer on your way here and we can use the frog poison force on him but we wont tell him there not poisoness yet


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hahaha! I'm ALWAYS up for a beer and some frog talk. I think after hearing us talk frogs and drinking a beer or two, the other Matt wont be able to resist the urge to start collecting frogs. 

Beware for beer drinking and frog talking, Matt!!   

-Mcbobs


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

where is Derek at tonight? Im surprised he hasnt chimed in yet. There is a reptile show on overland park ks on the 7th you going? I know Taron will be vending there but he is usually the only dart breeder there


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Probably not gonna be at that show.... March 6th is Fake St. Pattys day here in Manhattan and if there's ever a day to go to the bars out here, that is the day. People get CRAZY! Drink cheap all day long and generally do stupid shit. Probably gonna be too hung over for that show.....


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

HAHAHA fake st paddys day. oh the things we make up for another excuse to drink. this really kills me. atleast the beer is discounted


----------



## mnellis3023 (Feb 19, 2010)

Luke.......Luke.......come to the Dart Side

Thats all I heard there, Lmao

If you pick Derek up, be sure to bring me some of his Patricia's! 
Beer and talking is what got me into my current situation(125g Reef Aquarium). 


I have a few friends that have had pdf's in the past, and the ff's were always the primary reason why they got out of the hobby. I can see the benifits and the downsides to both, but I do have to say that I am indeed swaying to the pdf's.


----------



## mnellis3023 (Feb 19, 2010)

And my setup isnt even complete yet, so I am a couple months out for livestock. Tonight I put the first coat of substrate on great stuff, and put a thick layer of mixed substrate on the bottom. I leave to go out of town for 4 days on friday, and hope to be able to toss water in it and get it flowing when I return


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

mnellis3023 (Matt) here is the best
what goes better together then beer, friends and frogs?


NOTHING..............

they blend perfectly together


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Good for you! I'm proud! Dereks patricias look great! You'd definitely be proud to own some of the froglets. 

-Matt



mnellis3023 said:


> Luke.......Luke.......come to the Dart Side
> 
> Thats all I heard there, Lmao
> 
> ...


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

mnellis3023

why dont you drop off your viv and we can have a viv building party so wheen you get back it will be soon ready for frogs not to be confused with chameleons haha


----------



## mnellis3023 (Feb 19, 2010)

gschump79 said:


> mnellis3023
> 
> why dont you drop off your viv and we can have a viv building party so wheen you get back it will be soon ready for frogs not to be confused with chameleons haha


That would of been nice to know before I built it! Joking. The build is one of the things I like best, except I made one mistake. I made a compartment in the back to house the waterfall pump, heater and what ever else....seemed like a good idea, but I made it to big, took up to much valuable space

Feel free to refer to me as Nellis or Matthew to avoid confusion


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

mnellis3023 said:


> Feel free to refer to me as Nellis or Matthew to avoid confusion


And I even go by Mcbobs in real life so calling me that keeps things straight! Long night, lots of beer and nicknaming amongst friends... Good times!


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Kansas City Show

I will definitely be there now for sure and here is what I will bring to the table

Food - Fruit Flies, springtails, and isopods,
Plants - Bromeliads, and air plants with some pathos and other asst. tropicals.
Build Supplies - Gravel, Coco Bricks, Moss, and other stuff

Dart Frogs - O. pumilio man creek, R. imitator, D. tinctorius patricia, D. tinctorius citronella, D. tinctorius oliemarie, D. tinctorius cobalt, D. tinctorius brazilian yellow head, D. tinctorius matecho, D. tinctorius azureus, D. auratus green and black, D. auratus green and bronze, and D. leucomelas. 

Tree Frogs - A. callidryas, A. callidryas albino, and N. pictus

Caudata - P. ruber, P. waltl, T. dobrogicus, and P. labiatus

PM or Email me for details or reserving something.


----------



## mnellis3023 (Feb 19, 2010)

First coating of moss......need to do some touch up, and remove all the excess from the corner waterfall's rocks


----------



## mnellis3023 (Feb 19, 2010)

alright guys.....you convinced me. I will stick with pdf's, now for the fun part. Can anyone locally walk me through the ff culturing, and that would be willing to sell a startup culture?

Is anyone on this board currently selling pdf's locally? I got a few messages into Derek, but haven't heard back from him, and I'm sure he is very busy with schooling. 

I will start planting next week, and hope to be ready for frogs in a couple of months.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

mnellis3023 said:


> alright guys.....you convinced me. I will stick with pdf's, now for the fun part. Can anyone locally walk me through the ff culturing, and that would be willing to sell a startup culture?
> 
> Is anyone on this board currently selling pdf's locally? I got a few messages into Derek, but haven't heard back from him, and I'm sure he is very busy with schooling.
> 
> I will start planting next week, and hope to be ready for frogs in a couple of months.


If you want to swing by Lawrence I'll give you a culture and show you how easy it is to make new cultures.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

What species are you looking for? I know Taron (reptiles etcetra) has quite a few froglets available right now and will be doing the KC show coming up (this weekend?). I have a few citronellas, and some more getting ready to morph. I have tads of patricias, infer alanis, dwarf french guianas, citronellas, powder blues, etc. But it will be a while before they pop out of the water.

Fruit flies are pretty easy. Usually, people go for the rule of 1 culture per 3 frogs. This is a really rough estimate and depends on how often you feed your frogs. Personally? If I have the food, then I feed them whenever I can. Every other day, every day, twice a day, etc. Depends on the age of the frogs as well. Younger ones need to be fed more often.

Always keep back up cultures. I have helped save some local froggers and have also been bailed out by them in a bind. It usually takes up to 2 weeks for the flies to "boom" (the first cocoons hatch and you have a ton of flies). I usually use cultures for 2-3 booms and then scrap them. Get the hang of them before you get frogs, but it's pretty much putting a special kind of mashed potatoes in a cup, sticking coffee filters in there for cocoon sites, and a mesh lid.

I have used mason jars with the top disc removed and have a coffee filter instead, but I like using the plastic deli cups with the vented lids. Easier for me when working with greater numbers.

I'd take Bryan up on his offer, some places charge a ridiculous amount for these bugs...

TDK, I remember your pm now. Way before my time, but still very cool.


----------



## highfyre (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm new and in raymore mo. Which is south kansas city!!!!


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

highfyre said:


> I'm new and in raymore mo. Which is south kansas city!!!!


You need to head to Lawrence for a free fruit fly culture and a Bud.


----------



## KCvivPhotog25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey, I was reading some of the posts regarding plants and nurseries in the KC metro. I've been planting my viv and visited most of the nurseries in the area at least a couple times, most of my plants have come from the two Family Tree locations in the OP/Shawnee area. I did however go out to Heartland Nursery off 470-View high Dr, and they had a really good selection of plants some were even labeled by the nursery as good for terrariums. They had ton's of hoya, peps, and ferns. They also had a good selection of broms, and tillys although I thought the prices were a bit high. The best thing though was the amazing display in the "tropical" greenhouse, the staghorns are so cool and the huge epiphitic display is AMAZING! The "tree" was at least 15ft tall and was planted with broms, orchids, tillys, rabbits foot ferns etc. Its worth the trip just to see it. 

The family tree off of Farley had a great sale area were I picked up some orchids for 5 bucks or less.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

You folks that live near KC need to come see my mantella collection. I also know the family that owns Family Tree Nursery.


----------



## KCvivPhotog25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Then tell them they need to keep some neo fireball, wee willy and other tank broms in stock!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

So who is hosting the frog get together this spring?

-Matt


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

we should plan a get togther around lawrence. i think that would be about middle of the road for most of us


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

gschump79 said:


> we should plan a get togther around lawrence. i think that would be about middle of the road for most of us


We can have it at my place as long as everyone is alright viewing a mixed vivarium. I will also have a leuc only setup, 120g reef tang, 58g reef tank, and some other furless critters.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Jellyman said:


> We can have it at my place as long as everyone is alright viewing a mixed vivarium. I will also have a leuc only setup, 120g reef tang, 58g reef tank, and some other furless critters.


You're the man Jelly. 

I've always been curious to see what your mixed setup looks like. No criticism from me. Although its not something I would do, Im not going to scold you for something that seems to work for you.

Lawrence is definitely doable for me as well as KC. A frog meet-up should definitely happen sometime this spring. Lots of new people in the area to meet and trade froglets and frog stories with. 

-Matt


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Jellyman said:


> We can have it at my place as long as everyone is alright viewing a mixed vivarium.


Cheap shot at me? I was just referring to your tank as a mixed tank, different from how I do mine. I don't really have an opinion on that. Your frogs, do what you want. My frogs, I do what i want?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Derek Benson said:


> Cheap shot at me? I was just referring to your tank as a mixed tank, different from how I do mine. I don't really have an opinion on that. Your frogs, do what you want. My frogs, I do what i want?



???I was not aware you had an issue with my setup? From your posts and PM's I felt you were cool with it. You were even wanting to trade some frogs for some tanks with me. I just wanted to make sure that noone would be surprised to see a mixed enclosure without warning.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Let me know when you guys get a date figured out, I might be able to make a weekend out of it up in KC. I have quite a few reginas OTW if anyone would be interested.
Scott


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I would be interested, PM me a price or are you looking to trade?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I would be interested as well Scott. Just let me know.

Hopefully, this meeting will work out.

-Matt


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Throw out some suggestions for a date and we'll go from there. I'm off weekends so most will be open for me.


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

what do you guys think about april 3rd. far enough away everyone can plan for it but not so far we dont lose the excitement of this event


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

April 3rd works for me. Any weekend really.

-Matt


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

April 3rd looks good. Let's see if we get enough people commited for it to be worthwhile?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

You can count on me!


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

3rd may be difficult for some. Easter is on the 4th. 

I'm fine with the 3rd but if it needs to be the following weekend that should work as well.


----------



## highfyre (Feb 19, 2010)

Im def in to.


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Count me in as well as my girl leah who is starting to get involved


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Well it looks like we got a good group started for the 3rd. 

Reptilesercetera
highfrye
gschumps79
McBobs


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

shoot if matt(mcbobs) is coming you almost have to pencil in derek benson as well. peas in a pod. its like mother duck and her chick following behind. haha just kidding derek.


greg


----------



## supermom (Mar 6, 2010)

May I join in? I don't have frogs yet but am in the planning stages of a small vivarium. I got hooked after seeing some of your vivariums posted on salt-city. ( on salt-city my web-name is Sara) I would love to come to your get together to see your frogs and ask questions.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

supermom said:


> May I join in? I don't have frogs yet but am in the planning stages of a small vivarium. I got hooked after seeing some of your vivariums posted on salt-city. ( on salt-city my web-name is Sara) I would love to come to your get together to see your frogs and ask questions.


Definitely. Salt-city memebrs are alwasy welcome!! I was also interested in the colt coral you posted on salt-city. My wife's parents live in Perry right by the Dam Store.


----------



## supermom (Mar 6, 2010)

sorry, the colt is gone.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

supermom said:


> sorry, the colt is gone.


That's OK. You are still more then welcome to come by!!


----------



## p.terribilis (Jan 19, 2009)

Since it's in Lawrence, I'd like to join too.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Jellyman said:


> Well it looks like we got a good group started for the 3rd.
> 
> Reptilesercetera
> highfrye
> ...


Looks like we can add Supermom and p.terribilis to the list of people!


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

McBobs said:


> Looks like we can add Supermom and p.terribilis to the list of people!



Awesome. I met Taron today and he said there may be a few others that do not get on dendro that want to come. This may be alot bigger then I expected. Should be a good time!!


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

......off the current subject, but I've got a lot of neo. brom's that were overgrown in an old tank (kinda pale and lanky) but healthy. that i'd be more than happy to give away to anyone in the kc area as well as a bunch of ficus pumila 'minima' and some variegated vanilla orchid....let me know


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

davescrews said:


> ......off the current subject, but I've got a lot of neo. brom's that were overgrown in an old tank (kinda pale and lanky) but healthy. that i'd be more than happy to give away to anyone in the kc area as well as a bunch of ficus pumila 'minima' and some variegated vanilla orchid....let me know


PM sent!


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry guys, I won't be able to make the meeting. I'm going to St. Louis that weekend to let the In-Laws know the good news, that we are expecting our 2nd child. I might be able to go over to Patricks and check out his setup while I'm there, I've been wanting to see it. Maybe I can meet up with you all some other time.
Scott


----------



## KCvivPhotog25 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd like to come by, saw Taron today he said there would be quite the crowd. I'd love to meet froggers in the area!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Mother duck, haha. I will have to see the parent's easter plan first. If it goes well, maybe I can jump in with Matt and get a few beers in me so I actually talk to people...


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Jellyman
Reptilesercetera
highfrye
gschumps79
McBobs
supermom
p.terribilis
KCvivPhotog25
DerekBenson

Keep adding em on! Getting quite the group now!


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

davescrews said:


> ......off the current subject, but I've got a lot of neo. brom's that were overgrown in an old tank (kinda pale and lanky) but healthy. that i'd be more than happy to give away to anyone in the kc area as well as a bunch of ficus pumila 'minima' and some variegated vanilla orchid....let me know


That would be awesome. Can you make it to the get together on the 3rd?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Derek Benson said:


> Mother duck, haha. I will have to see the parent's easter plan first. If it goes well, maybe I can jump in with Matt and get a few beers in me so I actually talk to people...


You better make it. I do not want any left over beer.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Jellyman said:


> You better make it. I do not want any left over beer.


Dont worry. I will personally see to it that there is no beer left over.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Perhaps if anyone has got anything to trade, post it on here and we could have a little plant clipping/froglet swap. 

I might have a probably female imitator up for grabs if I can figure out which one is the odd girl out in my group. 

I'll have to see what else I might have for trade.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

One of these days I'll have to set up a "get together" here at my house so you guys can see my collection-- best to have that when my mantellas start breeding again


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Rain_Frog said:


> One of these days I'll have to set up a "get together" here at my house so you guys can see my collection-- best to have that when my mantellas start breeding again


Hey doug. You dont by chance have any baroni froglets do you?


----------



## prolawn_care (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone in KS wanna meet up halfway or so have some stuff to sell or trade??? I'm in northern Colorado and i'd be willing to make a trip! Here's what i have to trade at the moment:
Proven pair of tourquise auratus
Red-eyed tree frogs (mostly adults, but i have a few babies left)
Fruitfly cultures
A few clippings
CASH!

Possiable trades in the near future:
Mint froglets
Imi froglets
Azureus froglets
Super blue auratus froglets
Man creek froglets
And some more stuff as soon as my froglets grow!

Here's what im looking for, but im always open to trades or purchasing!
Pairs of just about anything!
Leucamelas
Man creeks
Blue jeans
Imitators
Mantellas
I like frogs with red colors or bright colors!
Springtails
Clippings
etc...

If you have anything you wanna trade or sell let me know! Thanks!
MATT
[email protected]


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

I've had this posted on several sites for a while now and had no luck.....didn't know if the local people missed it or just don't care. I'd be willing to trade for supplies, food, plants, frogs ect. or piece and part it out.........also exactly when and where is this get together going to be?








....old pic, but dives you an idea


(9) 12" x 12" x 12" and (2) 12" x 12" x 18" exo terras I'd like to get rid of, originally used for arachnids. All the false backgrounds have been removed and the tanks flipped around with the doors to the back and black acrylic or glass placed in front of them. I have heating pads under most of them, (9) coralife 2 x 9watt power compact lights (most will need new bulbs) w/ current white lunar link led moonlights on most as well. I will throw in a home made rack system with them as well that will hold 6 tanks in the unit and 2 on top. pick up in K.C. area or may be able to deliver to omaha or des moines. asking $400 o.b.o. for all of it......e-mail or pm for more pics or info [email protected]


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> Hey doug. You dont by chance have any baroni froglets do you?


Nope. Just four madagscariensis and nine blushing expectata froglets but they are already claimed for. I do have one more plant package available, if anyone is interested for his / her own mantella tank.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Are they plant species from madagascar?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

davescrews said:


> exactly when and where is this get together going to be?


Going to be at my house on Sat 4/3


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Got a time frame?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Derek Benson said:


> Got a time frame?


I have all day open on the 3rd. For those that have a longer drive what time would you recommend?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Alright let's try to set some details:

Saturday April 3rd noon-whenever.

Food: (open for suggestions but below is a start)
Hamburgers
Hotdogs
Chips
Soda
Beer


We have a good list going of people that want to attend. If you are going to make it please confirm by posting and I'll PM you with my address.

Bryan


----------



## highfyre (Feb 19, 2010)

Jelly.... Im going to try to see if I can work a trade at the firehouse that day. I would love to come!


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Damn it.  That's the day before Easter, and I'll have to work.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Rain_Frog said:


> Damn it.  That's the day before Easter, and I'll have to work.


I do not have any problem the next weekend either. I was wondering if the 3rd would be a problem. Do we want to do it on Sat 10th instead??


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

And this is in Lawrence, KS? That sounds better to me. However, the following day is no-go because its the EarthWalk here in KC.

The person that I was originally selling the four madagascariensis juveniles to has cancelled. Therefore, the mantellas will be for sale IF you are an ASN member and will register them. They will be $160 for all four.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Bryan. Either day works fine for me.

-Matt


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

My old man turns even older on the 3rd, so I am out for that.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Forgot to mention, if it's at the later date, I have a single Mantella expectata that I could drag with me for anyone interested. I don't know the sex, it's a recent import, but a great eater. Right now I am low of froglets, I have a citronella and an infer alanis haha. I also have 3 larger baby/juvi red eyes that are het for albino, eating half inch crickets. If anyone is interested just PM me. I like trades too...


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

..the 10th would be better for us


----------



## highfyre (Feb 19, 2010)

What time?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

So far all the responses have been in favor of the 10th so let's set the date for the 10th and it sounds like 1PM would be better then noon so let's say 1PM but anyone is welcome to come at noon. I have a big screen TV so if there is a good March Madness game on we are covered.
Bryan


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

10th sounds awesome.

Also, mantella expectata pending. I guess I have 6 het albino red eyes all about the same size, so if anyone is looking to set up a tank for a small group of red eyes, let me know, these guys are doing awesome, I just have way to many red eyes of all different hets and colors.


----------



## prolawn_care (Dec 26, 2009)

Derek Benson said:


> 10th sounds awesome.
> 
> Also, mantella expectata pending. I guess I have 6 het albino red eyes all about the same size, so if anyone is looking to set up a tank for a small group of red eyes, let me know, these guys are doing awesome, I just have way to many red eyes of all different hets and colors.


How much for the Red-eyes? Let me know! I might make a trip to KS! If not are you willing to ship yet?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Should I start a new thread for the meeting? A thread in which everyone can list items that they have or want to swap or purchase?

As of now it is the 10th at 1PM but all are welcome to come early.


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

...go for it...and the 10th sounds good!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

May as well start another thread to get a better idea of who is coming and bringing what. Some people may not want to read through this whole thread to get the idea of where it's going to be?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

The following thread has been started for the April 10th get together in Lawrence, KS.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/mi...s-get-together-sat-april-10th.html#post450280


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey all check out my latest creation and tell me what you think

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/51931-custom-build-cage-ground-up.html


----------



## dustin1231 (Apr 22, 2010)

Im gonna bring this thread back....lol 

Just wanting to say hi from Wichita ks, havent had time to read all 58 pages of this thread but look forward to meeting some of you down the line.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

It seems like the thread died after we had the meeting at jellymans place. Everyone still out there?

I know I have been really busy. it seems like I spend all of my free time taking care of the frogs and working on projects like new vivs or lights, etc. I plan on getting around and taking quite a few pics as well as a video of the frog room when I am satisified with it haha. I'd like to start a thread with people posting videos of their frog rooms. Not so much to see their frogs but the set ups, equipment, lay outs, etc. Frogs are nice too though..

Anyone else last without the a/c like us? My room mates are stubborn, but I'm in the basement so it doesnt bother me much.

Any new frogs? I got some matecho froglets, they are pretty awesome.


----------



## supermom (Mar 6, 2010)

I've gotten a few things since the get together. I picked up two cobalt tincs and a turquoise aruatus at a reptile show in April, they are all doing great and have doubled in size in the past 6 weeks. The cobalts never stop eating. 
I then got a proven pair of Ensing Tincs from Herpetologic.org. I am hoping they will start breeding for me soon. I also got 7 imitators (nominal). Lastly I picked up two citronella tincs tadpoles from Derek, they are finally starting to get back legs. I am up to 8 verts. ( 3 of them empty still), this hobby is starting to take over my house.

-Sara


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I've been super busy as well. Takes up almost all of my time, but the pay seems to be good enough. 

Nothing new here, just livin life.

As for the AC, all we have at my house is one window unit, but surprisingly enough, it works really well and keeps the house cooled off no problem. Seems to be one powerful muther!

-Matt


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

...got a good clutch of bicolor eggs while at the meeting (20 eggs), that are now tads just about to pop some front legs!!


----------



## dunky (Dec 17, 2009)

I just finished building 2 more vivs, plus I still have at least 2 more in the works.  My Varadero imis have been calling up a storm, so I'm hoping that they might start producing soon. My male imitator is presumed dead (I haven't seen him or heard is calling for at least 3 weeks now), so if anyone knows where I can get another calling male, let me know.

The 3 infer alanis tinc tads that I got from Derek are about to pop front legs in the next few days hopefully. I still have a master plan for the Patricias that I got from him, but their sweet viv keeps getting shoved on the back burner lol. At least I'm planning on it being great, it very well may turn out poopy, but it looks great in my head. 

Oh and I just counted, I'm up to 20 frogs. Plus I still have the 3 tads that haven't morphed yet and I'm thinking about ordering some more this week. Nope, this hobby isn't addicting at all........


----------



## cskeeba (Apr 3, 2010)

Nothing like some frog crack.  I started with a group of leucs and now I am up to in addition to the leucs, e.tricolor, mantella ebanaui, byh tincs, e. trivittaus, yellow galacts, and an odd group of auratus oh yeah a couple of retf tads about to pop front legs, (I think I am forgetting something) and am working on yet another viv, the biggest yet, 55g for a group of bicolors. Thinking about vents for a vertical tank..... The mantellas call all day and the tricolors are busy calling all day about every other day, busy busy busy little frogs.......Happy.


----------



## ZC3 (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone know if there is a local source for FF in KC ? I accidentally ran to low before starting a new culture and i'm just about out.

I tried ordering online, but I got no flys and moldy media. They said with the temps being high that don't guarantee live arrival, so I basically wasted my money. I guess that's a beginners mistake on my part


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I know most petcos have either vials or small cultures from eds fly meat. I saw the vials at the olathe place. If they don't have many flies in them, ask them to be "oops"ed because they usually cost $10 per culture and they will take money off. Maybe hit up a few members on here if not?

Derek


----------



## ZC3 (Apr 2, 2010)

maybe I will have to try different PetCo's. The ones by my house don't have any. I will try the Olathe one tomorrow.

I've got three cultures that are going, but they are still full of larve. O well the frogs will have to live off of springtails for a couple of more days.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

You can feed the FF larvae to the frogs as well. Get a plastic spoon and dish them out into a little tray for the frogs. It helps frogs gain weight as well.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone local still on the boards? Just checking in


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

Yup, what's new? Nothing much here, bicolor tads have all morphed out..........got a handfull with sls.....sucks!


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry, I don't check in that much. I sold down to 4 auratus, including my first one from Derek. All females, what are the chances of that?! No matter though, I have my hands full with vet school now anyway.


If you get in a pinch for FFs and don't mind a quick drive to Manhattan, I almost always have an extra producing culture laying around. Too late to help now I know, but I get e-mail and pms quickly so I can help out in the future.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Since 1983 when I moved out of Kansas, I have strived to ignore its existence. I am also striving to ignore the existence of Oklahoma but finding it considerably more difficult since I live there now


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I was thinking another bbq this summer. I want to get moved and settled first but figured I would put it out there and see if anyone was game again?


----------



## squishy81 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am in for a BBQ, just let me know when.


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm down for another bbq! Anybody hit the reptile show over the weekend? Any purchases?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Whats up guys, I'm from Oklahoma, havn't posted on this thread before. All you guys from Kansas? Or nearby Kansas?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

We're all pretty much from Kansas and Kansas City.

I definitely think we need another get together sometime this fall. I'd definitely be up for some more grilling action, beers and frog talk.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah that would be fun.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Don't forget about lonely me down here in Springfield


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

boombotty said:


> Don't forget about lonely me down here in Springfield


Oh believe me. I'll make sure that you're not forgotten! I need Reginas from you!


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I have tads in the water right now just starting to grow back legs. My pair took a break, but my female is laying in full force right now.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Good deal. Let me know when you've got some froglets ready to go and we'll strike up a deal!


----------



## ZC3 (Apr 2, 2010)

davescrews said:


> I'm down for another bbq! Anybody hit the reptile show over the weekend? Any purchases?


I went to the reptile show. I picked up 5 GB Auratus's. I really wanted two cobalts but those will be the next purchase.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Haven't had internet since I moved so I am trying to catch up while borrowing internet.

Been thinking, what about a meeting when the Konza reptile show happens here in manhattan? We could have a get together, do some swapping, cook some food, drink some beer, check out some collections here in town (for those that are willing), etc. I believe its september 5.

Post up your ideas/thoughts.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek Benson said:


> Haven't had internet since I moved so I am trying to catch up while borrowing internet.
> 
> Been thinking, what about a meeting when the Konza reptile show happens here in manhattan? We could have a get together, do some swapping, cook some food, drink some beer, check out some collections here in town (for those that are willing), etc. I believe its september 5.
> 
> Post up your ideas/thoughts.


I'm game. And if everybody is willing, I'll offer up my place as a get together spot.


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

Count me and the wife in!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Glad there is a little interest. Anyone else?


----------



## highfyre (Feb 19, 2010)

Im on duty at the firehouse again that day! DAMMIT! Oh well....maybe next time. BTW..Derek...I want some new frogs. Do you have any ready?


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

Inlaw's in town that weekend, forgot, can't make it , sorry everyone!


----------



## LindseyJoe (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Had a good time at the show. Too bad there weren't more frogs on tables. Nice to meet you and your family, Chad


----------



## mbourdon (Dec 21, 2009)

Just found this thread (thanks mcbobs). I am in gardner and would like to meet some of the local froggers in the kc and surrounding area. I used to have quite a few friends that kept pdf's. They are still my friends but none of them keep frogs anymore. If anyone local is gonna have a get together, would you please let me know? Thanks a ton. My name is Michael.


----------



## highfyre (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm def in for a get together. I will even offer to host if no one else wants to.


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

I've got some broms and cuttings for free if anyone wants them.

Neo. dartanion
Neo. fireball cross (can't remember the name)
Pink bougainvillea sp. (unrooted)
unkown "crazy" vine (sends down insane aerial roots, got as a cutting from the Henry Doorly Zoo, unrooted)


pm if interested, located in Independence


----------



## ZC3 (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone going the KC reptile show this weekend?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't think I'll be there this weekend. I have to work all day on Saturday and then on Sunday, I'll be going pheasant and quail hunting for the first time this season. I'm 2 hours away in any case. 

We still need to have another meeting sometime soon!


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

I should be going to the show, and yes we do need to do another get together.


----------



## mbourdon (Dec 21, 2009)

I will be at the show as well. I have a table and anyone there should stop by (it will be next to the small scale films table). Dave - come and speak with me when you get there. I think I might have a deal for you to consider. I second the get together.


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

Sounds dangerous...will do-


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

I just bought a house in florence so I was thinking maybe we could do a ok ks mo frog get together so we could get around 30 people or so in march. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd drive up for it!


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm down.....keep us in the loop-


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Lets do this.... sometime soon


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

I am thinking we do this in march so we can bbq and I might have my greenhouse done by then.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Depending on when, I might be able to come up. I'd love to come for my first meet!


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I'll be there. Will need some advance warning but my folks live in KC now so trips up to KS and MO are very doable.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

*New to the forum*

Hey everyone. I'm new here, but have had darts for almost two years. I'm at Fort Riley. I'd love to meet local Froggers. Always nice to have people local.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm officially back online for the first time since august. We should get some structure for a meeting going...


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: New to the forum*



JasonE said:


> Hey everyone. I'm new here, but have had darts for almost two years. I'm at Fort Riley. I'd love to meet local Froggers. Always nice to have people local.


If you are ever in Lawrence let me know.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey there Jason. Derek and I are both in Manhattan if you ever head this way. 

Derek. Good to see you're back with the modern world and online again.

BBQ soon. I'm gettin antsy for some frog talk and beer drinkin.

-Matt



JasonE said:


> Hey everyone. I'm new here, but have had darts for almost two years. I'm at Fort Riley. I'd love to meet local Froggers. Always nice to have people local.




Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm always down for some beer drinking. I don't keep many frogs though so work with me


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek Benson said:


> I'm always down for some beer drinking. I don't keep many frogs though so work with me


Oh Derek.... You know we don't judge you for your small handful of frogs. You'll still be accepted into our group by most people.

PS. We need to drink beers tonight. I didn't get my full ration last night and I'm already thirsty. I've got new beers to try!!

PPS. I've got a homebrew for you to try as well. I think I did a pretty damn good job and they've made me go cross eyed more than once now.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

McBobs said:


> Hey there Jason. Derek and I are both in Manhattan if you ever head this way


Thanks. I'm always in Manhattan. Sending you a PM.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

What frogs do you keep?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a group of Costa Rican auratus and 0.2 azureus. Currently trying to find a male.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very cool, are you a beer drinker?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Derek Benson said:


> Very cool, are you a beer drinker?


Oh, most definitely. Not so much out here since I can't get my favorite beer. But I still pound them down with the best of them when the opportunity arises.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

What's that favorite beer of yours?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

A cold one? LoL. Seriously though, Yuengling Lager. I haven't been able to find it Kansas. Soon though, as they just opened a distributor in Mississippi.

Oh, and I found a male azureus.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

JasonE said:


> A cold one? LoL. Seriously though, Yuengling Lager. I haven't been able to find it Kansas. Soon though, as they just opened a distributor in Mississippi.
> 
> Oh, and I found a male azureus.


Cool. Who did you end up getting an azureus from? 

I think your best bet at finding Yuengling might be the library liquor store in Aggieville. They have the biggest selection of beer in Manhattan. Lots of great craft beers as well.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Kurt Vugteveen. 

Thanks for the tip. I'll give them a call today.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

You damn beer connoisseurs..... I'm still more concerned with quantity than quality. Bring on the coors light!

Were you able to trade one of your girls for that boy? Female tincs are pretty brutal...


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Let's not get it twisted. Yuengling isn't anything fancy. It's like $20 a case. It's just an east coast beer that isn't available here. You'd think "America's Oldest Brewery" would have opened a few more plants by now. 

And no, I wasn't able to trade my other girl. If anyone wants her, let me know. I know they can be brutal. I lost one female that way when I first got into PDFs. I now know the signs of a stressed frog, so I'll just watch out for it. They've gotten along great for the past two years. I'm just hoping they continue after I add the male. If not, I'll pull one. Oh! And I'm also getting a pair of cobalts from the guy.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

When I had my dwarf cobalts in a 1.2 trio, the females seemed to get along just fine with heavy daily feedings. The problem I ran into was egg eating. That would be why i kept the smaller female in a bigger deli for a month or so with a label reading "egg eating b!tch" haha.

I have never tried to keep any of my other tincs that way, they are all in pairs. It may work, it may not. I remember telling matt this about a month ago with his dwarf cobalts and I think he had to separate his 2nd female as well. Not nay saying, just a word of warning...

As far as the alcohol goes, you are correct, I assumed it was a fancy shmancy beer. I really prefer liquor, but I don't seem to get as many tanks set up when I start drinking southern comfort. It does however make me vocal


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I appreciate the warning. I'm prepared for it with a few 190oz containers set up as temp/quarantine housing, as well as a few 10 gallons hanging around. The first time I notice her not eating, or staying hidden during feeding time, she's getting yanked. And of course any bullying going on. 

Now, back to booze. My motto is liquor in the winter and beer in the summer. SoCo and me used to be tight, but then he started a bunch of fights and talking sh!t, so we're not cool anymore. Him and my wife are still close. My weakness is for Crown Royal, but that Canuck fvcks me up! And the next day isn't much fun either.


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey all. I'm another Kansas frogger from Wichita. I used to watch this thread on a semi-regular basis but forgot all about it. I don't really have anything constructive to add. I just wanted to say hey and maybe spark up some conversation.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey there Spotty! Nice to see another frogger from Kansas around.

Seems like in the past few years, there have been a bunch of Kansas folks pop up and really up the froggin population. Good to see there's a bunch of us out there now!

-Matt


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

No doubt, it is nice to be able to chat with some local enthusiasts. I can tell I'm in good company here just from the last ten or so posts. I did two rounds of Old Chicago's World Beer Tour. A couple thousand dollars later I have $30 in prizes to show for it, haha.

I've actually been on the boards here for six years or so under another username but forgot my password a while back and created this one. I got spoiled by never getting logged out I guess.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Spotty said:


> No doubt, it is nice to be able to chat with some local enthusiasts. I can tell I'm in good company here just from the last ten or so posts. I did two rounds of Old Chicago's World Beer Tour. A couple thousand dollars later I have $30 in prizes to show for it, haha.
> 
> I've actually been on the boards here for six years or so under another username but forgot my password a while back and created this one. I got spoiled by never getting logged out I guess.


I used to work at Old Chicago for awhile. Good beer, good food and I also have been doing a tour. I think Im only 70 beers or so into my first tour, but I've been craving their food lately. There's a strong chance I might go there for drinks after work. 

I've also started brewing my own beer and just yesterday purchased all my gear to have my own brew setup. Up until now, I've just been using a buddies gear. 

You know what? I think I'll make a thread to see if there are any other homebrewers on this board.


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

Ah how I loved beer. In a sad twist of fate, about ten beers into my third tour I developed an allergy to it. I haven't found a single beer I can drink since, and that's not from a lack of trying. I was able to drink Samurai (a rice beer) for about two days but it eventually caused me problems too. My chest tightens up and it's so uncomfortable its just not worth it. I've had to fall back on Jack and Captain. I love Jack but it can't fill the beer void. I've been to three allergists to see if there's anything they can do but they all said with food allergies, once you hit the threshold and develop the allergy there's no cure. That was a real punch in the $&@#. Who ever heard of such a horrible allergy? That's almost as bad as if it had been beef. Well, I may have crossed the line there.


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

I suppose this would be a good place to start my search. Does anyone have a male cobalt they'd be willing to sell? I have a great looking female that I've been wanting to pair up for quite a while.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a friend in Fayettville that I gave a pair of cobalts to a few years ago. The female somehow escaped and we are getting ready to redo his tank for some banded imis. If you are interested, I will hang on the male for you.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

And come on guys. We keep talking about it, but I think it's about time we started planning it. 

We need another frog get together/beer drinking day. I'm game for just about anywhere just as long as I have enough time that I can get off from work. 

I can offer up my place here in Manhattan, but unfortunately, I think it might be a little too small for much of a gathering. There's also nowhere to park. 

Who's with me?!?!


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

boombotty said:


> I have a friend in Fayettville that I gave a pair of cobalts to a few years ago. The female somehow escaped and we are getting ready to redo his tank for some banded imis. If you are interested, I will hang on the male for you.


That would be awesome if you would, thanks! Any idea how much you'd want for him when the time comes?


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

McBobs said:


> And come on guys. We keep talking about it, but I think it's about time we started planning it.
> 
> We need another frog get together/beer drinking day. I'm game for just about anywhere just as long as I have enough time that I can get off from work.
> 
> ...


I'd definitely be interested to get together and meet everybody. I couldn't host this round since I'm in the process of moving but I might be able to sonetime in the future.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

McBobs said:


> And come on guys. We keep talking about it, but I think it's about time we started planning it.
> 
> We need another frog get together/beer drinking day. I'm game for just about anywhere just as long as I have enough time that I can get off from work.
> 
> ...


We can do it at my place again if needed/wanted.


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

Did you guys have a weekend in mind for the get together? I work weekends, which is presumably when most people would be free so I'd have to use some vacation. The more notice for me, the better.


----------



## purplebearman52 (Feb 1, 2011)

hi my name is tom i live in webb city missouri im a little over 2 ours from kc never been to a show but would like to also interested in a frog group!! does anyone know of any in my area? thanks 
tom webb

d. azureus and d. leucomelas


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Tom, glad to see more interest in a frogger meeting. I'm in central Kansas so I don't know of anyone out your way. I do know that some people in this thread closer to Missouri than I am so they might be better suited to help out. Welcome to the boards.

Off topic, anyone on here culturing been beetles? I'd like to get some started.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Spotty said:


> Off topic, anyone on here culturing been beetles? I'd like to get some started.


I am. I've got an obscene amount of them right now.


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

got frogs said:


> hi im in newton k.s i have 7 frogs. never ben to a show when is the show?


hey!im in newton too, what frogs do you have?


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

McBobs said:


> I am. I've got an obscene amount of them right now.


Sweet. Whenever we get this next frog party off the ground, would you be interested in selling a couple cultures and sharing your culturing technique?


----------



## ZC3 (Apr 2, 2010)

How many people total would be interested in a get together? Just curious, trying to pitch the idea to the wife.


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

ZC3 said:


> How many people total would be interested in a get together? Just curious, trying to pitch the idea to the wife.


Count me in, as long it's not the weekend of 4/15 (move-in date to the new house). I have a friend who might want to ride along too depending on his schedule.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm in guys


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm in as well.


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

I love this weather!!!


----------



## mbourdon (Dec 21, 2009)

I am also in for a get together. McBobs - I would also like to get a culture of bean beetles, if it can be arranged. Also, if anyone had frogs to trade/sell (or if anyone is looking to buy) I would be interested to know what you have. I have a bunch of yellow terribs, a few yellow galacs, and some azureus that are all ready to go. I have a couple of veradero as well, but they are still pretty young. More info and bloodline available up on request.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Count me in. I don't have anything to sell, but I'm down for drinking beer and talking frogs.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

mbourdon said:


> McBobs - I would also like to get a culture of bean beetles, if it can be arranged.


No problem. Just let me know when.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Has everyone had good luck getting their frogs to eat bean beetles? Do you feed the larvae, or the actual beetle? Can we get a "bean beetle" class that day?

Oh, and my wife would like to come as well.


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

Any thoughts on a date? Everyone at work is burning vacation as the weather warms up so I'd like to put in a request before too long if possible.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

JasonE said:


> Has everyone had good luck getting their frogs to eat bean beetles? Do you feed the larvae, or the actual beetle? Can we get a "bean beetle" class that day?
> 
> Oh, and my wife would like to come as well.


Feed just the beetles. The larvae are inside the actual bean and there's no real way to get them out of the bean until they morph into beetles. 

Bean beetles are the easiest thing in the world to culture, but they take some time to reproduce and they come in swarms when they hatch. They don't live long, but if you feed once you see the culture booming you can make the most use out of it. 

As for frogs eating them, I find some frogs to be very picky when fed bean beetles and some don't eat them at all. Once they get used to seeing them around, they seem to be better about eating them, but they take awhile to get used to them. 

-Matt


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info Matt.


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

count me in also for the get together


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm looking for different types of vine/trailing type cuttings. Not really interested in philodendron unless it is small leaf variety. 

Let me know what you have available.

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

I have quite a few different things I can take cuttings of, I have a species list and pics on this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/47680-large-vivarium-works.html, let me know if there is anything you want


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

davescrews said:


> I have quite a few different things I can take cuttings of, I have a species list and pics on this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/47680-large-vivarium-works.html, let me know if there is anything you want


Honestly I have no idea what the names of praticular plants are. I would be interested in any trailing type vines you would be willing to get cuttings from. Let me know what you want for the cuttings and we can figure out when/how to ship them. Probably need to wait until this wacky weather mellows out a bit.
Thanks
Bryan


----------



## ZC3 (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone know of a good place to search for driftwood around the KC area?


----------



## purplebearman52 (Feb 1, 2011)

hi my name is tom webb i live in webb city missouri i would like to be a member what do i need to do? thanks 
tom webb


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Make 12 fruit fly cultures, 6 springtail cultures, and 3 beer bongs...


----------



## ZC3 (Apr 2, 2010)

For anyone around the KC area, Petland in Olathe is going out of business and everything is 50% off ( other thank fish tanks and dogs ) I went in yesterday and got a GLO T5HO fixture and bulbs for $40. They had quite a few Exo Terras and Zoo Med vivs all different sizes. Better get in quick though, the store was packed yesterday and stuff was flying off the shelves. 

Just thought I'd pass it along if anyone was looking for anything, can't beat the prices.


----------



## dunky (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't logged in to DB in forever, so I'm glad to see some of the locals are still going fairly strong! I've mostly got out of frogs (long story), but I still have a pair of leucs that hopefully will be getting their viv redone soon. 

If anyone is wanting a rack that has zoomeds/exos on it, let me know. I need it out of my way and will be letting it go fairly reasonably. I'd rather let it go cheap to the locals than just throw it all away. (Mods, if this isn't allowed to be here, feel free to delete).


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Sent you a pm dunky.


----------



## dunky (Dec 17, 2009)

Replied


----------



## Dusted Fly (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll be in Newton in the next week and would be willing to sell/trade my two vert 10gal anole vivs and a crested gecko (with enclosure) all for a low price. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## ZC3 (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...ieds/69947-45g-fully-planted-viv-frog-kc.html

Thought I'd put this up here also. I'm really needing to move this soon. Open to any reasonable offers. Leaving town at the end of the week, so I will wheel-n-deal if someone is interested. I've some interest but nothing more than that.


----------



## MorningDew (Jun 25, 2011)

ZC3 said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...ieds/69947-45g-fully-planted-viv-frog-kc.html
> 
> Thought I'd put this up here also. I'm really needing to move this soon. Open to any reasonable offers. Leaving town at the end of the week, so I will wheel-n-deal if someone is interested. I've some interest but nothing more than that.


Sweet deal! Wish I wouldn't of just put a huge order in and saved my $ for this!


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello again. I'm posting because my tank of all male frog apparently contains a female. This is a problem because one of the males is a panamanian auratus, and the rest are costa rican. The downside: now I have 9+ juvie/tads that are probably a mix. I would like to move the pure costa rican trio 2:1 as soon as possible and if anyone wants the juvies or tads, I'd give them up for free. I'd like to move them locally since the temps are in the 100's lately. Any interest?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey, if any of you local guys and gals have any adult pairs for sale contact me. I'm on the look out. 

Thanks
-Justin


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Justin. I talked to Lindsey and she would be cool with splitting up the inferalanis for you. I'll have to ask again, but I believe she was cool with giving you the red eye tank with the redeye purchase as well.

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks Matt, let me know for sure if thats what you guys want to do and Ill plan a second trip lol.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Justin. Lindsey is cool with doing the tank with the redeyes and splitting up the inferalanis. I'll have to help her split them up into pairs, but there's a definite calling male in there. There was definitely a male calling from that tank last night. Just let me know when you wanna road trip again.

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

Cool, thanks Matt! Find that calling male! I might come down next weekend, we'll see. Waiting on funds. Hey, did you ever cstch any of the patricias calling?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Not on the patricias, but with tincs, their call is super quiet and unless you visually see one call, most of the time, you won't ever hear it. It was luck that Lindsey heard it. She was standing right next to them in the frog room and just barely caught it and started listening more closely to it.

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone local keeping standard imitators or banded intermedius?


----------



## ZC3 (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone around KC have any Phyllobates for sale. Looking for bi-colors or vittatus, but open to others also.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey ZC3,
What did you ever end up doing with that crazy big acrylic tank? That thing was pretty cool.


----------



## ZC3 (Apr 2, 2010)

LOOOOOOOONNNNG story..... it went back to the guy I bought it from.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

That sucks. It would have been a job, but could have turned out to be an awesome viv.
Also,
I sent McBobs a PM asking him, but Josh from Toxic Addictions moved here a couple months ago and we have been talking about having a frog get together here in a couple months if you guys would be interested in making the trek.


----------



## ZC3 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah it would have been cool, but some things just aren't meant to be. I'd prolly be up for a meet depending on which day and how my work schedule's going.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

The Konza Breeders Expo in Manhattan is on the 4th, who all is going?? The frog vendors that have been there the previous couple of years don't appear to be vending this year, but I still plan on checking it out....


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I usually go for supplies and frozen rodents. I'll probably go again this year.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll be there as well this year.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone local keeping pumilios. I'd like to pick someone's brain.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Konza Breeder's Expo begins in about an hour and a half. Who all will be there?


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

boombotty said:


> That sucks. It would have been a job, but could have turned out to be an awesome viv.
> Also,
> I sent McBobs a PM asking him, but Josh from Toxic Addictions moved here a couple months ago and we have been talking about having a frog get together here in a couple months if you guys would be interested in making the trek.


Keep me informed, or post back on this thread if a get together in the area is still in the works. Thanks!


----------



## ZC3 (Apr 2, 2010)

Due to some very expensive upcomming medical expenses, I'm thinking of selling off my collection. I'd really like to keep it local as I've never shipped before and don't feel comfortable at this time. So here's what I've got.

1.) 40br with 5 azurues all about 6mo old ( Neighbors line )
2.) 20 long with 1.2.O....( i think, 1yr old ) Cobalts ( replites etc. )
3.) 10g with 2 GB Auratus ( 8 mo old ) (reptiles etc.)
4.) 10g with 2 azurues about 8 mo ( reptiles etc )
misc. frogs... 1) 1.0.0 Luec, 1.5 yr old, calls every morning ( reptiles etc. )
1) 0.1.o Bakhuis 1.5 yr old (reptiles etc. )
All of this is on a chrome bakers rack with lighting. I'll also throw in all my cultures (flys and springs) and supplies. I've also got a couple extra 10g's in my garage I'll throw in. I can provide pics upon request of anything you want it see, just PM me and let me know. All frogs have had fecals done and were QT'd when I bought them, and are all now in excellent health.

I'm asking $350 for everything, which is a crazy good deal! I just need to move it fast. PM me if interested or want to throw me another offer.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

For all you local guys and gals, I have a few things I need to move due to new hobbies and the recent crash of my fruit fly cultures so I need to move these fast!

1.1 Bakhuis Tincs, very proven $200 obo
10 bakhuis tads in various stages of developement $5 a piece
16 dwarf cobalt tads, five of which just popped front legs $5 a piece except the five which are $10 a piece due to come out of water very soon.
I also have a frog free planted 55 gallon, several vented and glass fronted 10's, a 37 gallon and a 20 gallon long, as well as a 40 long that I will give away to anyone interested in frogs/tads. If only intetested in the tanks, I will sell for $5-15 for each depending on size, or give a group price for all.
Like I said, my flies have crashed so I need these guys out as soon as possible before I have a real problem caring for both adults and froglets!
Pm me if interested please!

Thanks!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Who else is still around these parts? I've been in and out of having internet access because my lap top keeps messing up but this time it seems to be fixed for good. I've been setting up lots of new vivs and sitting on the frogs I've had. Just staying in touch...


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm still here in Springfield. With having a few here, KC, and STL, we need to have a meet this spring.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm here in Junction City.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay, all the stuff I have listed on the previous page someone can have all for $150 if they come pick it up. Yes, that includes the pair of bakhuis and all the tads which some have already turned in to froglets too! And all the other stuff as well. Please contact me asap if interested, I need them moved.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Justin Bailey said:


> Okay, all the stuff I have listed on the previous page someone can have all for $150 if they come pick it up. Yes, that includes the pair of bakhuis and all the tads which some have already turned in to froglets too! And all the other stuff as well. Please contact me asap if interested, I need them moved.


Wish you were closer. I'd definitly grab that deal. Let me know if you plan on coming towards Lawrence or Topeka.


----------



## aurantiaca1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Justin Bailey- PM'd about the frogs


----------



## aurantiaca1 (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/76888-r-imitator-nominal.html
Just thought i'd help the guy find a buyer...
Anyone going to the Jan 15, 2012 kc reptile show? Also, does anyone know when the next kansas city herpetological society's reptile show is? I know the fall one got cancelled...


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

aurantiaca1 said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/76888-r-imitator-nominal.html
> Anyone going to the Jan 15, 2012 kc reptile show?


Also, anyone know if Patrick Nabors or Reptiles Ect will be vending there?


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

Reptiles Ect is usually there, never have seen Saurian though-


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Tadbit said:


> Also, anyone know if Patrick Nabors or Reptiles Ect will be vending there?


KC reptile show is small and mostly local but usually has a pretty good variety of animals. Reptilesetc is usually there. It's not all captive bred so be careful whom you are buying from.

The Kansas Herp society show 10 years ago was awesome with well known breeders from all over. Now it is pitifull. I went to the one in the spring and think there might have been ten vendors. I asked for my money back.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, we don't have any good shows in KS. You have to go to STL or Texas for a good expo. It sucks. I haven't even bothered to go to the KC shows because everyone tells me they suck and the manhattan show sucks too.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone local (Manhattan/JC) have an extra springtail culture they'd be willing to sell? Mine crashed and I need to seed a new viv. Thanks.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Taron usually has them and swings around these parts occasionally. I get flies ans springs off him when I can.

Side note, did someone go into petco asking about someone breeding dart frogs? If so, yes I work there and yes my coworkers are slow...


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks man. I was going to get ahold of Taron if no one closer had any.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

My fly cultures took a hit this winter and I need to restock as well. I've been relying on bean beetles for the past few days.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I have an extra booming culture I can give you.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm supposed to make it to junction this week to pick up a part for my Jeep. I think I'll try to make a trip down to see taron this week, but if you have an extra, I wouldn't refuse it! PM me and I can get you my phone number


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone else floating around here? Maybe KSU students?


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi,
I live in Hutchinson kansas and am interested in dart frogs and vivs..... Im new and still building my viv.. been long process of learning and studying.. hopefully be ready for frogs by may or so......
Larry


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds cool, you'll have to take some pictures if you get a chance. I think there's still a few of us floating around here. I've been with/without internet for the past year or so and didn't keep up with the boards, but now I have constant access again and have been getting bored in the library so I'm checking it more often. Taron of reptiles etc. is pretty close to you and I know he carries frogs, plants, flies, supplies, etc.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm still alive too. Just haven't been on in awhile. 

I've got a few frogs I could part with as well if anyone is interested. I'll try to get a list posted up in the next couple days or anyone is welcome to PM me as well.

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh and Derek. Come by if you want that tank. Lindsey is threatening to pitch it again. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the tank man, I may throw up a build thread to track the progress of this one. Haven't done one in a while and it's a good source of motivation and I like the criticism. I tossed a light on it last night and that's got the wheels turning, may make a special kitty run today haha


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

I wish you good luck with Special Kitty, I sure didn't have any.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

If anyone is interested in azureus, costa Rican auratus, or Suriname cobalts shoot me a pm.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

What issues did you have with the special kitty, out of curiuosity? This will be my 4th tank using it as a base for the background. I mix it with sphagnum peat moss and long fiber spagnum moss and so far it's grown some amazing living walls in my tanks. The one issue I have had is that it can slide down the tank over time or form faults in the solid clay wall. I'll be using an eggcrate backbone this time to prevent that.


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

Derek Benson said:


> What issues did you have with the special kitty, out of curiuosity? This will be my 4th tank using it as a base for the background. I mix it with sphagnum peat moss and long fiber spagnum moss and so far it's grown some amazing living walls in my tanks. The one issue I have had is that it can slide down the tank over time or form faults in the solid clay wall. I'll be using an eggcrate backbone this time to prevent that.


I've had two different types of issues with kitty litter. The first is exactly what you mention, that some areas become slimy and can't hold themselves up, causing big cave ins that can injure or kill frogs at worst and is really annoying to try to fix at best. While part of the walls are melting, other parts that my mistking don't hit directly are cracking to pieces. Of the two kitty litter vivs I have, one experiences these problems, but the other seems to be doing fairly well and has a good biofilm developed to help hold it together and help hold moisture in. This issue is for any kitty litter in particular, not just special kitty. Bentonite clay just has this problem, and the organic pieces in the mixture can contribute as they rot and leave empty space over time. Your egg crate may really help out, kind of like rebar in concrete.

The second problem I had was with the Special Kitty brand in particular. They don't seem to be consistent on the clay used. It probably comes from different locales with different treatments... whatever is the cheapest at the time. I couldn't get one of the two bags of Special Kitty I bought to ever hydrate, even after a week of soaking in water. I traveled a little farther to find a higher quality non-scented kitty litter (sorry, can't remember the brand off-hand but I can check when I get home) that people reported was more consistent, and that worked out better in mixing.

Because 100% bentonite based clays can't hold up under prolonged moisture, I have switched to a redart clay mixture that has been giving people better results. The linked thread to Pumilo's recipe is a good resource. It will probably require some ordering online instead of a convenient trip to a local store, but it is worth it in my opinion after the mess the kitty litter caused me. His instructions included are for substrates instead of walls, but the same recipe could be used, just don't have to do any of the steps for creating little cubes. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63732-clay-substrate-how.html


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow, I've not experiences anything near that in the tanks that i've set up. Two of the tanks are 65 gallons and one iss a 20 gallon and they have all been set up atleast a year. One of the 65s had a slight sag that made a 1/2" gap in the backgruond but I stuffed it with clay and no more issues.

Falling off and injuring frogs?! How much clay are you using on your tanks? I always lay the tanks down on their backs when I apply the background and let it set up for a few days to make sure it's on there and gravity won't do it's dirty work on it immediately. The peat that I mix in breaks down very slowly so that's not really a valid concern of mine. It may depend on the amount of ventilation your tanks get as well,e specially if you are getting dried portions of your background. 

Also you mentioned that your backgrounds were eventually bound together with a biofilm. I take long fiber sphagnum and "mill" it between my hands to get it down to the smallest size possible when I add it in. After a month or two, the sphagnum comes back to life and adds stability to the background.

I love hearing about different experiences, most of it falls under the "what works for you may not work best for someone else" category. And yes, the main reason for special kitty was the 5 min drive and $3 price tag.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

On a more related note, is there anyone else out there that would enjoy a meeting of some type maybe this spring? Maybe some bbq, beer and frog talk?

I know there have been several attempts in the past to get people together but most of these have fallen short or were never given an exact date. Maybe we could see how much interest there is first and go from there?


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

I like beer- frog's too


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I like beer..... a little too much..... but I'm always down for a gathering. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Looks like it will be a mcbobs/benson meeting as usual haha. What beer have you been brewing as of late?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Who's working with pumilios? I just had a trio of isla popas fall through on me. Now I'm lost as to which pumilio I want since it seems no one has that same popa form (solid green and blue). Let me know if anyone has anything.


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

hey Derek,
can you tell me how to get ahold of this person??? im getting some plants and substrate this weekend.. think im goin to use some old aquarium wood and make a euro style viv.....just to get started.....I found a local guy who has an old display case wood framed and glass... its in decent shape and I think it would make awsum viv...if you want to Pm me I will call or you can call me..... thanks
Larry


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek Benson said:


> Looks like it will be a mcbobs/benson meeting as usual haha. What beer have you been brewing as of late?


I need to bottle my Chambord Stout today.... Other than that, I have a second stout that will be served at my wedding and 2.5 gallons of traditional mead that won't be ready for quite awhile. I still have some of my honey ginger beer though that I've slowly been drinking down. 

Larry,
Taron's screen name here on DB is ReptilesEtCetera. Here is the link to his member page. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members/reptilesetcetera.html


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks Mcbobs,
I would be down for some brew and froggy edumacation.....should you fellas ever decide to get to gether drop me a line and I will drive that way..
can ya stand to drink a brew wid a old biker who likes frogs , beer, harleys, old chevy trucks??????
since i havent met any of you I will even take a bath first.. hehehehe
Larry


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

LarryLee said:


> thanks Mcbobs,
> I would be down for some brew and froggy edumacation.....should you fellas ever decide to get to gether drop me a line and I will drive that way..
> can ya stand to drink a brew wid a old biker who likes frogs , beer, harleys, old chevy trucks??????
> since i havent met any of you I will even take a bath first.. hehehehe
> Larry


That sounds great!.... the shower part at least.... 

I can always stand to have a few beers with just about anyone. Hell.... I've been known to have one when I'll by myself before as well! 

We need to get a get together rolling. Maybe a Spring get together, and with enough notice, I can even get a batch of beer brewed up for a Fall get together as well. 

What's the plan guys?????


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

My vote is for after springbreak/your wedding, just for budget reasons. That will give me a chance to clean up my frog room and possibly get my bowfront with something living in it. As far as a location, I'm not sure. My house is a shit hole and very small, as are most rentals in this damn town...


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek Benson said:


> My vote is for after springbreak/your wedding, just for budget reasons. That will give me a chance to clean up my frog room and possibly get my bowfront with something living in it. As far as a location, I'm not sure. My house is a shit hole and very small, as are most rentals in this damn town...


Agreed. I'm pretty much booked up until after the wedding as well. 

Also, poor as shit.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Jason, did you ever get any pums? I've been looking at some as well since I've been setting up a new hex. Won't be getting any new ones for a while, but can't hurt to look around. I really like yellow bastis...


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I ran into a pair of yellow Bastis recently, but they weren't for sale. Awesome looking. And no. No luck. I've given up the search for right now. A lot of fresh imports recently. I'd like a WC pair, but I'd like them to be treated and established before I get them.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I think I'm going to try 1.2 bastis and go for 3 different colors to put in the new hex, red, yellow, and maybe orange or golddust. I'd like them to be different. It's not very often that I can look in a tank and see frogs that are different in color/appearance.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Derek Benson said:


> I think I'm going to try 1.2 bastis and go for 3 different colors to put in the new hex, red, yellow, and maybe orange or golddust. I'd like them to be different. It's not very often that I can look in a tank and see frogs that are different in color/appearance.


Too true. That'll be a nice trio.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Right now I'm letting the microfauna take off in the tank while I'm plant shopping and procrastinating. It took the springs a few weeks to get a strong foothold but they've gone crazy now. I had a mushroom sprout form a piece of driftwood and the springs devoured it within 2 days, they are relentless...


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice. I have a brom I can't fit in any of my tanks it you want it.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Does anyone need any 40 gallon breeders? Have a few for sale and wanted to ask the local guys first.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Sold my 3 horizontal 40 breeders to a saltwater guy, but I still have 3 that are set up as verts currently with a large glass front door and a smaller portion siliconed on the bottom to hold water. I'll be tossing them up on craigslsit here shortly with pictures. They could also be horizontally orientated as the backgrounds I've put in are just mounted to foam inserts.

Trying to get down to 6 total tanks before I move this august!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek Benson said:


> Trying to get down to 6 total tanks before I move this august!


Trying to get down to 6 tanks? 4 65gal vivs, the hex Lindsey gave you and what else?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

That 36 bow front that I have. Tired of the plastic breeder tubs and ridiculous amount of upkeep/maintenance.

That and I really want a small pond boat for fishing!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Anyone still alive out there? It's been quiet lately....


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Still alive and kicking. Anyone breeding banded leucs?


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

still alive and kicking here.... Matt, frogs are growing like crazy just finished watching them anhiliate aprox.150 flies.... they have become quite bold especially when they see the fat guy with Flies.
larry


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Finals week starts tomorrow, fishing season is in full swing, computer gets bumped down on my priority list. As soon as schools over I'll have more free time though


----------



## LeviC (Feb 12, 2012)

Derek, do you graduate this year? Where have you been fishing? I'm gonna try to fish more this year...

Matt- I need your culture mix for fruit flies. Thanks!


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello again everyone! Just getting back on to let you guys know that I am trying to get out of the hobby since I'm moving to Canada shortly for my job. Please see my sale thread to check out some cheap supplies. If you'd like some of it, but I'm asking too much, just let me know and I'll see what I can do to make it more reasonable.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...uratus-male-planted-55-long-all-supplies.html


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

I work in Kansas, and live in Missouri (Kansas City). So if you don't look at where I live hopefully I can be part of this group, lol. 
I'm currently working on a 45 gallon build http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/84518-24x18x24-cork-bark-build.html I'm a noobie to the hobbie, and if there are any get togethers. I'm interested.


----------



## grokfish (Feb 8, 2010)

If this is a regional intro...Hi! I'm Matt, and a re-newb after a 10 year hiatus (had a fatal mister malfunction while on vacation). Just got a pair of Leucs for a 12x12x18 training viv about two weeks ago! Loving how bold and out-going they are!!!

I live/work in KCMO...any other froggers in the metro?


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm in Independence, MO-


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Welcome to the group, I'm a bit father west, but only about 2 hours. Anyone going to the Manhattan Reptile Expo?


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

My husband and I are moving to Manhattan next Friday! When is the expo? We would love to go , especially since we don't know what there is to do in Manhattan yet


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Derek Benson said:


> Welcome to the group, I'm a bit father west, but only about 2 hours. Anyone going to the Manhattan Reptile Expo?


Planning on it. Is the date set yet?


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

It's on September 2nd, and I plan to be there. Also plan to going to the one in Kansas City on September 16th. So maybe we could meet up and chat for a few. 
http://www.konzaexpo.com/index.html
http://coldbloodedexpos.com/kc-reptile-show/


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I'll be there for sure, window shopping as usual


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the links. We'll definitely be there.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm still here too guys. I will be attending the Expo as well, but probably won't be making any purchases. I'm just glad to finally have everything moved into the new house so that I can finally start work on finishing my 90!

Levi.... If you're out there, shoot me a PM. I hear that you need my number?


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

Has anyone found a vet knowledgeable with frogs in the KC area? That's going to be a long drive for me and I'd have to take off of work, so I'd love to get input from your experience before investing that time and money! I am dealing with this situation: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...5511-bloated-southern-variabilis-froglet.html

Here's the list of people I found on ARAV in that area. Anybody familiar with any of these? I'm going to start some calling, but afternoon on Saturday probably means that I won't get any info from them yet.

Bradley-Bays, Teresa -- Belton , MO 
Baumann, Diana -- Kansas City , MO 
Entriken, Corey -- Kansas City , MO 
Exline, Brock -- Kansas City , MO 
Morris, Darlia -- Kansas City , MO 
Suedmeyer, Wm. Kirk -- Kansas City , MO


----------



## yellow dart frog man (Mar 8, 2011)

Im in gardner kansas, its right outside of olathe. And this sounds awesome idea.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

I will be there also, after moving all of my frogs many months back, I'm starting to get the itch again so I may be getting back in after this show haha.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Do it! Goliath frog breeding population in an entire room viv sounds like a fitting reintroduction to amphibian keeping.


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

DannyMeister said:


> Has anyone found a vet knowledgeable with frogs in the KC area? That's going to be a long drive for me and I'd have to take off of work, so I'd love to get input from your experience before investing that time and money! I am dealing with this situation: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...5511-bloated-southern-variabilis-froglet.html
> 
> Here's the list of people I found on ARAV in that area. Anybody familiar with any of these? I'm going to start some calling, but afternoon on Saturday probably means that I won't get any info from them yet.
> 
> ...


As a follow up to this for anyone else looking for a vet in the area: I called everyone on the list... none had dendrobatid expertise, but one referred me to a doctor that I called and he said he'd seen a few.

Dr. Deal - Kansas City Veterinary Care - (816) 333-4330


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone know who (if any) the pdf vendors will be at the KC show?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

There will be one at the manhattan reptile expo this weekend with darts and others.


----------



## grokfish (Feb 8, 2010)

Tadbit said:


> Anyone know who (if any) the pdf vendors will be at the KC show?


I don't know if they will be there, but reptiles etc. and emerald exotics have attended in the past and have PDF. I think emerald has had Leucs, and reptiles etc. have had a bunch.
I'd check the website to see if they're attending.


----------



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello! I'm Dan Krull with Emerald Exotics. 

We will have frogs and vivaria at the Manhattan show. 

If you tell us ahead of time what you're looking for, we can hook you up! 

We will definitely have the following: 

Leucomelas TONS of froglets

Azureus: Tons of froglets 

Yellow Galacts: Tons of froglets

Orange Galacts: Tons of Froglets

Brazilian Yellow Heads: about 10 available
Bakuis: a handful available


We also have a huge frog breeding system for sale that comes with 16 tanks, and 20 froglets all for one price. We can deliver it to Manhattan, or to just about anywhere. 

Thanks! See you there! 


Dan

PS we will have fruit fly cultures as well. 
AND we build custom glass vivaria for all kinds of animals. If you get your order in by tomorrow, we could have a custom tank cut and ready for you by sunday.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Any other Kansas guys attending the Konza Reptile Expo that aren't vending? Beer thirty? Bueller?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Picked up a 3.2 group of Epipidobates anthonyi 'salvias' at the konza expo, i'll snap some pictures once they are used to their viv. So far they have a pretty cool call. Two tables had darts at them, did anyone else get any?


----------



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

It was good seeing you there. I was very tempted by that Anthonyi group. I'm glad you picked them up. Super healthy frogs, and amazing coloration. 
See you at the K.C. show? 

Dan


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I was at the show. There were some awesome frogs, but my viv isn't quite ready yet, so I didn't want to purchase anything that didn't have a home ready to go. 

I did pick up an awesome razorback musk turtle out of an "assorted bin $25" though, and some nice driftwood for my 55 gallon fish tank. My friend also picked up a beautiful pumpkin headed blood python.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

You should have introduced yourself, I was at jerry's table.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

OrangeTyrant said:


> My friend also picked up a beautiful pumpkin headed blood python.


Pumpkin headed blood python? I would love to see that. 

I have a soft spot in my heart for bloods...


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

McBobs said:


> I have a soft spot in my heart for bloods...


So does my friend's fiance, lol. They were looking at Dumeril's boas until we saw those pumpkin heads - they are stunning! 

Sorry I didn't introduce myself, still just getting settled in Manhattan it feels like. Pretty much just know the people from vet school right now, it's a pretty busy lifestyle, haha!

On another note, I'm sure you guys already saw this, but Derek Benson made The Reptile Report!
Neotropical Amphibians in Kansas | The Reptile Report


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

How far along are you in vet scool? I'm a fisheries and wildlie biology major at KSu right now.

Pretty cool about the reptile report, hadn't seen that. Thanks for the link.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I just started vet school in August, I have a B.S. in Biology though. How long have you been going to KSU?

The Exotics club at the CVM hosted an auction fundraiser today. I picked up some nice wood accents for the dart viv I'm building for pretty cheap!


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

Figured I'd let you locals know that I'm getting out for awhile, check out my ad in the classifieds-


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Noooo! Kansas Froggers are a dying breed....

Got any sweet plant cuttings?


----------



## Terribillis (Sep 9, 2006)

Any Kansas froggers left?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

yessir....


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I'm here to stay awhile.


----------



## Terribillis (Sep 9, 2006)

Moved back to Kansas (in McPherson now); I am getting my collection set back up, and was curious who all was keeping frogs now. Glad to see a couple people active.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Still in Lawrence.


----------



## wolfeingtons (Nov 2, 2012)

Anybody else go to the reptile expo in Overland Park this weekend? Went two months ago and there was a pretty good selection of dart frogs. Went this weekend with every intention of getting some Azurues or Leucomelas and there was nothing at all. New viv is looking pretty lonely now


----------



## Terribillis (Sep 9, 2006)

Got a Leuc clutch this morning. I will update when I have some Juvies grown out.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

wolfeingtons said:


> Anybody else go to the reptile expo in Overland Park this weekend? Went two months ago and there was a pretty good selection of dart frogs. Went this weekend with every intention of getting some Azurues or Leucomelas and there was nothing at all. New viv is looking pretty lonely now


I stopped going to that show. It has gotten worse every show for the past few years. I cannot believe it stii takes place. It is a huge shame because it once was a very very good show with a lot of local breeders and all the surrounding pet shops.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I normally only go to the KC expos if Jerry or an amphibian only vendor are going. I can just look at most wholesaler's price lists to see what crap will be on most tables.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Derek Benson said:


> I normally only go to the KC expos if Jerry or an amphibian only vendor are going. I can just look at most wholesaler's price lists to see what crap will be on most tables.


Exactly. I only go to the Manhattan expo because its 20 minutes away.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Well Mcbobs and I are still holding our weekly frog meeting, heavily influenced by coors light. Maybe someday we can get something more organized. Any updates from Kansas Froggers?

I recently got some gardeneri killifish that have been pretty fun to watch, anyone else do killis?


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I'm in the midst of setting up a new 40 gallon breeder. Will be home to a small group of red galacts - so that's exciting!

No killifish, but I do have several planted fish tanks. We're getting our floors replaced soon (due to water damage from a new RO system...) and have to move some of these beasts, so that's going to be fun. 

Almost done with finals at vet school, and I manage the herpetarium there too, so plenty busy with animal-related madness.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Herpetarium? Where's this?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes... Where is this herpetarium you speak of?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Curious myself.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

The herpetarium is at the veterinary teaching hospital, at the veterinary school. We have a small lab to ourselves so the room is temperature/humidity controlled for our small collection. 

The animals are there so vet students can learn proper nutrition and husbandry practices of exotics as well as get hands on experience with correct handling and restraint. These animals also make appearances at fundraisers and KSU CVM open houses and other public events involving the CVM and the Exotic Animal Medicine Club. We take them to local elementary schools to teach kids about exotic animals too.


----------



## aldo (Jan 22, 2008)

I have an 18 x 24 exoterra and a 12 x 19 zoomed with plants that need a home. Both tanks have had no frogs so no worry of contamination. The tanks only contained bromeliads, moss and orchids.

Currently there are 10 borms in good shape and 2 orchids with a nice piece of mopani wood covered in moss. The prize jewel is the rare watermelon plant and a tarapotoensis bromeliad that I thought was dead but is now sprouting a new plant. There's not much left of the watermelon plant but there may be enough for cuttings.

I want $25 for both tanks and all plants. All show before and after shots of the tanks. I have to say i neglected the plants and they need some TLC

I want to try experienced terrarium enthusiasts before I go to craigslist which will probably be a death sentence for the remaining broms and plants.

If interested my email is newt70 hot mail com and I live in Olathe. I can send photos.


If you live nearby you can have the plants for free and I'll sell the tanks on craigslist.

Some of my broms were from michaels bromeliads.com. These are a few not sure what's left?

neo tarapotensis
neo zonata
neo cheers
neo wild tiger 

masdevallia

There are still some broms with large cups that hold water that would be perfect for peruvian thumbnail darts. 

Thanks, I want these plants to have a good home.


----------



## ck24 (Jan 28, 2013)

New to the forum!!! Have a pair of Cobalts. Looking to get a couple more frogs for my other tank that I have set up. I live in Kansas City and am looking for a local person. Let me know what you have.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

ck24 said:


> New to the forum!!! Have a pair of Cobalts. Looking to get a couple more frogs for my other tank that I have set up. I live in Kansas City and am looking for a local person. Let me know what you have.


You can try Patrick Nabors at Saurian. He's in Overland Park now - that's where I got my red galacts and azureus from.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Any other Kansas froggers headed to California for microcosm? Think we are leaving Wednesday, can't wait!


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I wish Microcosm was during spring break! We would definitely go then! Instead I'll be taking a physiology test


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds like crickets chirping around here. Anyone having some new spring projects?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

Ehhhh....just horned frogs haha.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I got some calling from my fine spot leuc viv yesterday. Nice to find out they're not all females. Having terrible luck with my terribilis.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

At least you've got all adult P. terribilis, I have 2 adult mints and 3 juveniles that I'm growing up to join them. 

Any horned frog pics? Cornuta?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Derek Benson said:


> At least you've got all adult P. terribilis, I have 2 adult mints and 3 juveniles that I'm growing up to join them.
> 
> Any horned frog pics? Cornuta?


True. I don't envy you.


----------



## Cody_Stamper (Feb 26, 2013)

Checking in! I live outside of olathe !


----------



## Seth K. (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm not in Kansas but I'm pretty close. Joplin, MO 
Seth


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

What's everyone working with? Too bad there's not a decent zoo or aquarium around the area that we could use to draw people in for a frogger meeting. 

I'm working with:

Dendrobates tinctorius `azureus`
Epipedobates anthonyi `salvias`
Phyllobates terribilis `mint`
Oophaga pumilio `bastimentos`
Phyllomedusa sauvagii


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

d. Tinctorius 'azureus'
d. Auratus 'super blue'
d. Auratus 'Ancon Hill'
d. Auratus 'Costa Rican'
d. Leucomelas 'fine spot'
p. Terribilis 'orange'
r. Vanzolini


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I'm not in Kansas, but I'm from there, and I live fairly close in OK, so I'll chime in....

Keeping....
Red galacts (3 adults, 2 juvies...Can't be sure of sexes, except pretty sure 2 of the adults are female, the other MAY be a male by body size/type)...Juvies are not offspring they are from another breeder to fill out my group.

Azureus (not making an attempt to breed any time soon, plenty of these in the hobby)

Green Aurotaenia (New, so hopefully there is at least 1 pair in my group of 5 and they do well)

Probably have some Sisa Bassleri soon too. (Hope they do well/breed when I get them)


----------



## Fig (Jan 21, 2013)

What up guys,

New to this forum but been in hobby for some time now. This is my first communication with fellow frog keepers in Kansas beside Mcbobs who i know from school.

I must admit its nice to speak with fellow froggers and not get a blank stare or no response from coworkers/friends when i tell them i have a frog room. 

I'm located in Olathe Ks and my specialty is the viv build. I may be reaching out to you guys on breeding questions.

Also looking for some Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus' if anybody knows someone local.

Thx!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Fig said:


> Also looking for some Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus' if anybody knows someone local.
> 
> Thx!


I've got plenty of froglets if you feel like taking a drive.


----------



## Fig (Jan 21, 2013)

JasonE said:


> I've got plenty of froglets if you feel like taking a drive.


Yes def interested. Just a matter of finding time with my busy schedule. I think that's about a 2 hour drive for me.

I will keep your contact info. Thanks Jason


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

About an hour and a half. And you're welcome.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I have 3 red galacs and 2 azureus, as well as a house full of other miscellaneous critters. 

Vet school keeps me pretty crazy busy right now, but summer break is almost here - perhaps we should do a local frog meet and greet in a few weeks.


----------



## Equidoc2013 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Kansas froggers!

I just moved to Manhattan from Knoxville, TN! My husband and I are both new veterinarians and we moved here for his internship and I found a job in Salina. I've been an avid dart frogger for the past couple years and was fortunate enough to bring most of my collection with me. 
Here is a list of the frogs I have.

Azureus pair (producing regularly)
New river pair (Just started producing)
3.2 Leucomelas group (males just started calling)
Orange galactonotus 3 subadults
Bakhuis (2 males, looking to trade for a female)
Intermedius calling male (looking to trade)

I'm in the market for some auratus (CR G&B, Super blue, T&B) so if anyone has any for sale local to Manhattan please hit me up! I'm looking forward to meeting some local froggers!

-Alyson Emery


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Alyson

I'm back East this week, but hit me up next week and I can help you out. I've got some CR froglets ready to go and some adult super blues. 

[email protected]


----------



## esnailme (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm in Independence MO.....I know not Kansas but close enough. I am just getting started. I am going to start with dart frog tadpoles. I plan on attending the KC Reptile show July 6 & 7. Hopefully I can join the group of Kansas froggers.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

esnailme said:


> Hopefully I can join the group of Kansas froggers.


You're in!! Pretty easy.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Everyone still alive out there?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Still kicking.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

Yep, still here.


----------



## kiyitec (Mar 29, 2009)

Even though I haven't posted for like 4.5 years I still drop in and do some reading and dreaming once in a while. Dart frogs have been on my bucket list since 1984 ;p. They still might be a year or two down the road.
Seems like the hobby has came a long way in the last four years.... Not to mention what I could find in the 80's... 
I will prolly hit the shows in STL & KC for the fun of it in Sept. Anyone here vending or attending? Or any other get togethers upcoming? ~Kevin


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I've been to the Cold Blooded Expos in KC a few times - I've never seen any frog stuff there - but I did meet up with Pat Nabors there last January and pick up my frogs from him, but he wasn't vending or anything like that. 

When I've gone it's been pretty small, lots of ball pythons, a few chams, some inverts, and geckos (both leopards and cresties - I did find a crestie breeder there that I liked and later purchased from online. We later drove back and met him at a Starbucks in Overland Park for pick up).

I think I'll only go to a KC expo again if I have a specific animal to pick up or breeder to meet ahead of time.

There's the Konza Reptile Expo coming up in Manhattan too - that's on September 1st. There were a few frogs there last year, and quite a bit of variety overall - was larger than any of the KC ones I've been to so far. I'll be going to that one again this year.


----------



## kiyitec (Mar 29, 2009)

I may have to hit that one. It all depends when I can get a day off. Been working 7 days a week. Best way to save money though - no time to spend it 
It's a 3 hour drive for me, but then again so is St. Louis. But with the St. Louis show I can at least hit the zoo with the kids while I am there for the weekend. 
Prolly just a toss up in the end... ~Kevin


----------



## kiyitec (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I just got off work and I got kicked to dayshift starting Monday. Looks like I will have to burn a vacation day either way. Oh well... ~K


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Frogger meeting during the Konza expo? I took the weekend off and I know there's some beers out there that need to be consumed...


----------



## kiyitec (Mar 29, 2009)

Derek Benson said:


> Frogger meeting during the Konza expo? I took the weekend off and I know there's some beers out there that need to be consumed...


Just got to work and grabbed a vacation request form... Thanks for making the choice easier. That's assuming I am assimilated before hand. ~K


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Hopefully we can gauge some interest for this event. Usually a lot of reptile people at these expos.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm down for beers the weekend of the expo.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Matt,
What's been going on?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Roll call for Konza Expo?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

More than likely going. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone interested in pumilio around the time of the show? I've got 3 froglets that hit the 4 month mark a few days ago. Parents are gold dust bastis, all froglets are red bastis with white feet. Here is a picture of the largest taken today. Colors are not justified, these things are RED!


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I'll definitely be at Konza!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anyone going have any springtail cultures for sale? If you're looking for a trade, I've got dwarf white, dwarf purple, and giant orange isopods. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I also have some Costa Rican auratus froglets, and 2 or 3 vanzolini, if anyone is interested. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

JasonE said:


> Does anyone going have any springtail cultures for sale? If you're looking for a trade, I've got dwarf white, dwarf purple, and giant orange isopods.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


I have tropical pink, temperate white, or temperate silver springtails if you're interested. I'd trade for purple or orange isopods (I've got the dwarf whites already  )


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome. I can do a culture of orange and a culture of purple if you like. Email me: Jason(dot)Etgen(at)gmail(dot)com

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Val,

If you've got any extras, let me know. I don't have pinks and can always use more springs!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Also, I was thinking of having a lunch frog meet on Sunday sept 1. Reptile show is at 10am, maybe noon for lunch at a nearby place? Willys? Famous Dave's? Tapatio?


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

Derek Benson said:


> Val,
> 
> If you've got any extras, let me know. I don't have pinks and can always use more springs!


My pinks are crazytime, so I can definitely do this!


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

Derek Benson said:


> Also, I was thinking of having a lunch frog meet on Sunday sept 1. Reptile show is at 10am, maybe noon for lunch at a nearby place? Willys? Famous Dave's? Tapatio?


I'm a Tapatio fan, but I'm not picky


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I like tapatio. Just as long as margaritas are involved!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

El Tapatio it is! Does noon sounds fine? Or i guess when we are done gawking at the reptile show.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

Noon sounds good to me!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Coined Dendroboard Margarita Meet Up, it's the f*#kin Catalina Wine Mixer!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Well, the expo was a bit of a let down, about half the vendors as last year. Usually there are a bunch of flippers so I at least get to see the wholesale lsits in person, not the case. I saw 2 dart frogs that were bundled in with 10 gallon "vivariums" for some pretty steep prices. Lots of snakes, beardys, and supplies. I did manage to walk out with a few cork pieces to make a larger cork stump for my new 90 gallon. Margaritas with the froggers was definitely the highlight of the day!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Lookin good!


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Sometime, we'll all have to meet up at the StL show and hit up the zoo as well.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah. The show was a pretty big let down.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey KC Froggers,
If any of you are looking for another tank, I have a 24x24x36 Protean tank that I do not have room for. I have another one that has been set up for a couple years and planned on building a stand to hold 2 back to back, but I am keeping one in a corner and getting a different tank for the wall. I could meet halfway between here (Spfd) and KC if that would help.


Here is my other one set up:


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Awesome sized and shaped vivarium! What's the price tag on that bad boy read?


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, they are very cool tanks. Too bad you have to go to Protean to get them. I am asking $400, but I think it is sold already. 

We all still need to meet up in StL sometime at the show. What's nice is that there are several each year. It looks like there is one in early Nov. and late Dec. Might be better to wait out winter for some nice spring weather to hit up the zoo. I also have a buddy that is a curator at the World Aquarium, which is very hands-on and does private tours.


----------



## Coffeeman1986 (Oct 1, 2013)

So I am a noob to Dendrobates I would love to set up a meet with someone in the Kansas City area and get to know some local people. I will be working on my tank this weekend and within the month I am hoping to have some frogs. Send me a private message and maybe we can have a drink or something.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey everyone. I'm reducing my collection. If anyone is interested, I have a 3.1 proven group of vanzolini with 20H viv. I also have azureus and Costa Rican auratus tads and froglets. Drop me an email Jason(dot)Etgen(at)gmail.com if you have any questions.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone working on new set ups? I've been thumbing through build threads for motivation on my 90 gallon mint Phyllobates terribilis vivarium, but there's no greater motivation than checking them out in person!


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

I'm working on mine. Here's the link http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/132026-rock-build.html But your going to have to drive to KC to see it. Would love to show you my frogroom. It's still in it's beginning stages. But it would be nice to have someone give me some ideas for my future builds.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I'm working on my GTP display currently, but I haven't done much in the past 2 weeks due to massive vet school exams. Just got my heat panel and herpstat installed though


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Kevin,
Definitely a fan of rocks from Vivarium Works. Here is a bad pic of my 48x24x36 Protean tank when I first set it up. It's hard to tell in this pic, but the whole back is covered with the rocks. I'll get a better pic in the next day or so. All the broms are huge in here, so it's hard to capture the size of this monster viv.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Kevin, really like the look of those rocks, may have to incorporate them into the 90 gallon. Wouldn't want to use them on the back wall, but would look awesome on the ground floor as part of the rocky stream side. Thanks for the inspiration!

Val, let me know when you do start to work on it, I'm sure there's beers to be drank around that time. I too have been swamped with school and haven't had a chance to work on anything other than maintenance. Winter will be here shortly, that's always the best time for indoor projects.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

The KC expo was a let down for the frog side. Lots of other reptiles to see though. Hopefully I will get a table sometime in the future. 

I'm wondering if the reason not many people sell frogs at these expos is possibly cause setting up tanks, and taking care of these frogs is a little bit harder than other amphibians or reptiles. I could be wrong on this since I never raised snakes, lizards, or any retile other than turtles.
I'm just trying to figure out why nobody is selling frogs at these expos.
Maybe it's just timing.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Amphibians are a lot harder to maintain and take care of when you are used to simply housing an animal on paper towels in rubbermaids for a few days since ordered from a wholesaler. Most frog vendors are actually breeders and they are few and far between in Kansas/Missouri. If I were you, I'd shop around on here, try to find some local people with frogs you are interested in and go talk with them.

You will be able to talk to the actual breeder, get lineage information and animals that have been properly cared for as opposed to changing hands 3 or 4 times before they land in your care. These transitional periods can be devastating on animals, especially amphibians.

Patrick Nabors is in overland Park, he's a huge asset to the hobby, why not shoot him an e-mail?


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

I was mainly just interested in seeing some frogs and considering what I will get next. I went to an expo in Manhatton, KS. A few years ago and met Emerald Exotics, and someone from Illinois. I had been working on my first tank for a month or so, and never seen a dart frog till then.

I bought some Leucs from Emerald Exotics, and Alejandro fixed some of my (company name starts with a P) tanks. They are great people, and got an awesome place.

I finally met Patrick. I was low on flies, and he came through for me, about a month ago. I'm getting some D. Auratus Campana from him when he gets back from vacation. He thinks they are both males. So I'm going to be looking for a couple more to raise in a separate tank, till they get to the same size.

So that's what I'm up to. Now I need to research on how many Auratus I can put in a 39 gallon tank.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone doing some vivarium plant trimming here soon? Look to thin a few of my plants and trade for some that i don't have. Really looking for different vines, shinglers, epiphytic ferns, tillandsias, etc.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

My tank is exploding with vine-y things you can have. You can get them when you get your hydei  I can barely find my frogs, it needs a trim so bad. I have cissus discolor and some other crazy crawling bright green thing, nothing too special.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I would definitely take some Cissus discolor. I saw a pot of it a while back at horticultural services but waited on it and it was sold when I went back.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

If someone is interested and wanting to make a drive, I am breaking down my daughter's tank that has a young pair of Azureus in it. I would give them to someone that would give them a good home. She is more interested in her chinchillas now and could use the room on her dresser that the tank takes up.

Also, after the first of the year, I will have some O. Sylvatica 'Bilsa' ready to go. I could meet someone halfway or so to avoid shipping.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I just discovered that my 2 azureus are males and have been looking to add a female to the group. I'll have to look up and see how far Springfield is from Manhattan, otherwise I'd definitely be interested in your pair.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

eh, 4.5 hrs one way makes for a long day


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, that would be a long day. I know McBobs came down here a year or 2 ago and he said it was a drive. If someone up there wants some Bilsa, I could keep the Azureus for you and meet halfway.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Now you're really trying to get me in trouble. Any details on them? Age, size, price, lineage, etc.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek Benson said:


> eh, 4.5 hrs one way makes for a long day


Oh come on Derek! If I can do it, you can too! Now go get some bilsas and a couple auratus!


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

boombotty said:


> Yeah, that would be a long day. I know McBobs came down here a year or 2 ago and he said it was a drive. If someone up there wants some Bilsa, I could keep the Azureus for you and meet halfway.


Hey Scott,
How many bilsa do you think you'll have available? I have family in/near Springfield and make it down there about once a year. Pm me if you want...


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Well it looks like I'll be headed down to Hutchinson for the repticon show. Anyone else going? My aunt lives in the area and honestly, that's about 50% of the reason for going


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Not me. I still haven't seen a vendor list and I don't feel like driving that far for a show that will probably be equivalent to this years Konza show.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

The Hutch repticon show was pretty terrible. Spent the day in Wichita at different reef stores


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

At least you found something else to do.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

That sucks the show wasn't good. Hopefully the one here will be decent, as there haven't been any show around here for years.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Anyone out there have anything new going on? I unfortunately doing have a single tank anymore. Really makes me sad when I see all the beautiful setups on here. One of these days, I'll get myself another tank and really do it up right!!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Not really. I have a 20 vert growing in for some bennies. Hoping to start a 40 vert this summer. I'm thinking great stuff hygrolon and ghost wood.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Let's try to get another meet together, we could use it as an excuse to trade plant cuttings and alcohol consumption!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek Benson said:


> Let's try to get another meet together, we could use it as an excuse to trade plant cuttings and alcohol consumption!



I'll come if I don't have to work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Derek Benson said:


> Let's try to get another meet together, we could use it as an excuse to trade plant cuttings and alcohol consumption!


I like your thought process here.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

How's everyone doing? Anything new and exciting?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey everyone. I've got some frogs for sale. Offering them local before I put up an ad. I have 6 adult vanzos (8-12 months), 2 froglets (3-4 months). A few Costa Rican auratus froglets (2-4 months), and a few azureus froglets. I also have vanzo tads and azureus tads for sale. Let me know if you're interested. Email is xxxxxxxxxxx or you can PM me.


----------



## Patrick Nabors (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey guys, I wanted to say hello to all of you Kansas (and Western Missouri) froggers....as some of you know, I moved to the KC area a couple of years ago, and I'm stirring up trouble here now! Started a small reptile show in the KC area, and the next one is coming up here on Sunday, August 17th. You can catch up on the show and find info on it here- KC MO Reptile Show 
This show is a good bit smaller than my show in St Louis, but I'm trying to build an audience for frogs here, in addition to encouraging the attendance of vendors with a more diverse offering...I mean there will still be Ball Pythons, lord help us, you can't have a show without them! But I see some cool geckos and chameleons, as well as a few frogs...obviously most of the frogs are on my table....
But it would be good to meet some of you guys, and I'd love to have you stop in and see me, or setup to vend if you are interested. 
Oh, and somewhere back in this thread Derek mentioned having frog meetups....that sounds good as well! 
Thanks, Patrick


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

Well, my husband and I are planning to come check it out, and we discussed maybe carpooling with some of the others here. 

I need fresh fruit flies for sure, after our air conditioner went out for a day or two recently. My cultures are limping along.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm always down for a get together!


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, Patrick! After a few disappointing years I had quit bothering to go to most of the reptile expos in KC. We'll be making the drive up from Springfield Missouri this weekend. 

New frogs are always tempting though what I am most in the market for would be feeders and supplies.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

Anyone going to the Konza show?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm working on Sunday but hoping to skip out early to look for cork, plants and flies. But it's normally only emerald exotics with any of those...


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I'm after melas, driftwood, and plants, but don't have high hopes after last year....


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Anyone have bean beetles or A. diaperinus (buffalo mealworms) near Kansas City?


----------



## kiyitec (Mar 29, 2009)

Beetles an hour east of KC. I got them at Patrick's last show. Maybe someone could chime in with a name?


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I have beetles in Manhattan, likely from the same vendor, I also bought a snake hook from him, but didn't catch a name..... bad customer!


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

That was Jim Burns you got them from val, as far as i know he is out of Oklahoma but hes up north quite a bit so it might be worth a shot for someone to send him a message. dont think hes on here but hes on facebook.


----------



## Rivera00 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello,
My name is sean just moved to Manhattan from the Austin area a couple months ago slowly getting everything set up wondering if there is any stores/vendors near by just in case I need some supplies/plants


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I would stick to ordering online or heading to the kc reptile expos. Our one reptile store in town, reptile world, is far from impressive and doesn't carry live plants. There are a few nurseries, horticultural services and blueville nursery that carry a few decent exotics and some bromeliads.

Most of the local froggers trade plants amongst ourselves, so if there is anything you are looking for, post here before ordering online. Even if you do order online, let us know and we can split shipping (Val, I still owe you 20 for the abg mix).


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I second what Derek said.

I have lots of bugs (3 kinds of fruit flies, bean beetles, springs, isos), and am always happy to trade/sell (I also like freshwater plants/critters). I'm also happy to toss my tank clippings to whoever instead of the trashcan, but Derek and Leah are the ones with the REALLY awesome plants (I'm a serial begonia killer). 

We just ordered NE Herp stuff, so I would definitely recommend them, when ordering online, and we love to help with group orders  I got several peperomias, etc, but it will be a bit before they're established enough I can share those.


----------



## Rivera00 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Derek and Val the info is much appreciated as of now I got flies, isos, and springs, I was going to look into bean beetles, how do you like them? I am always looking for plants I had a nice plant collection prior to the move but had to get rid of  the only plants I got left are the ones in my tanks I brought with. I got 3 tanks I'll post some pics later so everyone can see what setups I have


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I just moved to Manhattan from Stillwater, OK at the end of the summer and decided to start looking at the forums again. I'm really gad to see there's a good community around the state and especially around my area.

I downsized pretty significantly while I was going to school in Stillwater, I've just got a group of glass frogs, a few geckos, and a new nano reef at this point. Now that I'll be settled down in Manhattan for the next four or five years I plan to get a couple of new dart frog tanks started!

Also, if anyone might be interested I've got a bunch of glass frog tadpoles in the water at various stages of development and they should start coming out of the water in the next few months. 

Hope to see you guys around!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ryangreenway said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just moved to Manhattan from Stillwater, OK at the end of the summer and decided to start looking at the forums again. I'm really gad to see there's a good community around the state and especially around my area.
> 
> ...


Go pokes! Ah hell who am I kidding, I slept through most of the games... but I did work at Jr Murphys bar  

Congrats on the glass frogs, and... Welcome back to the forums


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Go pokes! Ah hell who am I kidding, I slept through most of the games... but I did work at Jr Murphys bar
> 
> Congrats on the glass frogs, and... Welcome back to the forums



I spent many an afternoon at JR Murphy's over the last year...can't beat those $5 pitchers after a long day 

Thanks!


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

Rivera00 said:


> I was going to look into bean beetles, how do you like them?


I like the bean beetles a lot! They're a nice "set it and forget it" type of culture, that only needs attention once or twice a month to set up a new one real quick. An awesome supplement or back up. My frogs didn't like them at first, but quickly grew to love them. My skinks and some of my fish like them, too.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Put me down for some glass frog tad froglets, they have been on my list for a while now! Did someone mention beer? Sounds like a nice ice breaker for a Manhattan froggers meet up.

How's your nano reef? I dabble in saltwater as well, here's my thread on R2R

37g Euphyllia Garden


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Derek Benson said:


> Put me down for some glass frog tad froglets, they have been on my list for a while now! Did someone mention beer? Sounds like a nice ice breaker for a Manhattan froggers meet up.
> 
> How's your nano reef? I dabble in saltwater as well, here's my thread on R2R
> 
> 37g Euphyllia Garden


Sure thing! May have one available soon, front leg buds coming in, the others are in various stages of development, but will hopefully be leaving the water in a few months.

That's an awesome reef tank! Love the Euphyllia, I just added my first frogspawn last week. It's still a fairly new tank, around the two month mark. I've got a handful of softie and LPS frags right now, just waiting for things to take off. 

Also, a Manhattan meet up sounds great. Beer and frogs are always a good combo.


----------



## Rivera00 (Sep 9, 2013)

Here are my tanks the 18x18x24 is what 4 powder blues are in and the 60 gal is where they are going to go after it grows in a bit more sry for the condensation I can't seem to find my tank squeegee. I will be getting a group of luecs to put in the zoomed after I move the powder blues I got another tank I'm working on I had it set up in TX but neglected it since the move so slowly get it back. I'll post a couple more detailed pic this weekend kinda busy atm


60 gal, the right jungle dawn led went out right before I took pic  so if anyone has one send me a pm

18x18x24 zoomed and I think to many misting heads oh well


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Holy spray bar, that's like a car wash, but kind of cool! Set ups are looking well, and I'm a sucker for tinctorius, slap up some anuran pictures when you get a chance.


Ryan, put me down for 4-5 since they are a few months out. I've got an empty exo that I'll drill and plant up in the next few weeks. I'd like to see your set up for them if you get a chance. Most I have seen include a larger water area, aroids, and some stone mimics. How many gallons are you working with on the reef?


----------



## Rivera00 (Sep 9, 2013)

Derek Benson said:


> Holy spray bar, that's like a car wash, but kind of cool! Set ups are looking well, and I'm a sucker for tinctorius, slap up some anuran pictures when you get a chance.


Yes when I was drilling the top I drilled to close to the edge to fit the nozzles so I had to improvise took a part the double nozzles and that's what I came up with

I'll post more pics this weekend I'll be gone rest of week for work


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Derek Benson said:


> Ryan, put me down for 4-5 since they are a few months out. I've got an empty exo that I'll drill and plant up in the next few weeks. I'd like to see your set up for them if you get a chance. Most I have seen include a larger water area, aroids, and some stone mimics. How many gallons are you working with on the reef?


Will do, and I can PM you some pics of my tank but you've got the idea. Some sort of larger leaved plants hanging over a water area are really the key.
The reef's a 21 gallon all-in-one cube. Keeping it small for now.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

ryangreenway said:


> Also, a Manhattan meet up sounds great. Beer and frogs are always a good combo.



Definitely beers. I'm always down for beers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

ryangreenway said:


> Will do, and I can PM you some pics of my tank but you've got the idea. Some sort of larger leaved plants hanging over a water area are really the key.
> The reef's a 21 gallon all-in-one cube. Keeping it small for now.


Sounds great. I've had quite a few tree frogs in the past, but never any glass frogs. Also your reef set up and situations sounds eerily recognizable. Did you happen to get a green astro turf mushroom with your frogspawn? If so, both of those pieces came from my reef tank and were on display at the work tank. If not, and there's any frags you are looking for, keep me posted.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Derek Benson said:


> Sounds great. I've had quite a few tree frogs in the past, but never any glass frogs. Also your reef set up and situations sounds eerily recognizable. Did you happen to get a green astro turf mushroom with your frogspawn? If so, both of those pieces came from my reef tank and were on display at the work tank. If not, and there's any frags you are looking for, keep me posted.


Yup, that's me. Haha, what are the odds?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Welcome to Kansas, where 4 people share your hobby and the internet is your most trusted resource!


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

McBobs said:


> Definitely beers. I'm always down for beers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did someone say beer?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Took the opportunity to multitask tonight while the royals played. I've got a 42 gallon hexagon that houses 1.2 bastimentos, it's been up for a few years and was initially hardscaped with driftwood from Tuttle Creek. The wood was rotting and falling in the vivarium so it was time for a face lift. Here's the initial planting, still have several miniatures and mosses to add in the next week.










And the inhabitants


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Have you been getting any breeding out of those Basti's?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

The bastimentos have been reproducing for a few years now, usually 4-6 babies in each wave. I broke down the tank now, because I just saw new eggs and figured I wouldn't be disrupting any egg feeding. The offspring are bright red, but most that I have grown out eventually turn orang like the male. One female is gold dust, but I've yet to see any of those.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Manhattan area froggers, does anyone have a spare hydei culture I could buy from them at some point this week? I went out of town for the weekend and came home to discover a mite infestation and no fly production.


----------



## Rivera00 (Sep 9, 2013)

ryangreenway said:


> Manhattan area froggers, does anyone have a spare hydei culture I could buy from them at some point this week? I went out of town for the weekend and came home to discover a mite infestation and no fly production.


Hey I got some melo's no charge happy to help, if interested pm me


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I have some spare hydeis you can have. I have a few cultures that are booming right now if you need them - both black and golden. PM me if you need them!


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Is anyone in the state working with any Ranitomeya fantastica morphs?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

When will the glass frogs be available?


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> When will the glass frogs be available?


Within 6-12 months most likely. All the oldest tads are already spoken for, but I've got lots of fairly small tads that have been in the water for a few months already and should be coming out of the water sometime next year.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

First H. valerioi froglet
[/QUOTE]
Next to an adult for size comparison


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone interested in a male Phelsuma lineata bombetokensis?


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

ryangreenway said:


> Anyone interested in a male Phelsuma lineata bombetokensis?


I was in the process of building an enclosure for P. madagascariensis, but I could maybe be persuaded to go this direction instead.  My bamboo order doesn't show up until Monday, however. Do you know his approximate age? Does he have his original tail? You can PM or email me at [email protected] if you'd rather. Thanks!


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

I've got another adult Phelsuma lineata bombetokensis up for sale if any one is interested.


----------



## megawheels (Apr 25, 2015)

Anyone selling darts in Kansas? Im in the manhattan area


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

Anybody going to the Manhattan reptile expo this year?


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll probably swing by


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone interested in 2 juvenile R. imitator Chazuta (UE line)? They're 2-3 months ootw and taking melanos and Turkish gliders easily.


----------



## Darknight.ra (Oct 14, 2015)

ryangreenway said:


> Anyone interested in 2 juvenile R. imitator Chazuta (UE line)? They're 2-3 months ootw and taking melanos and Turkish gliders easily.


How much u selling for


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Darknight.ra said:


> How much u selling for


Shoot me a PM for details


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

If anyone is interested in Histronicus 'Bullseye', I have a couple offspring ready to go. I could even meet halfway or something to avoid shipping.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Does anyone know Josh lucas in Oklahoma City? I think one of the kids killed in the stillwater car crash was his son?


----------



## Lueasy (Sep 22, 2016)

Late to the show but signing on. Just getting into the hobby and am Several weeks away from getting our (my Daughter's and my) frogs. Located In the barren wastelands of SWKS.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Anybody still out there?


----------

